# Disappointed Dominican Blowout!!! Vent Part 2 - Very Pic Heavy



## whitedaisez (May 18, 2010)

This is a continuation of my HORRIBLE Dominican Salon experience!

*Please see Part 1 for initial story before jumping to conclusions: *
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=469502&highlight=dominican

So I went for a blowout and didnt get a roller set or any hair stretching technique on my hair prior to my blow drying. The blow dry was extremely painful, uncomfortable, unprofessional and almost resulted in a fight. So I didn't let them finish, as in, I did not get it flat ironed.

*Before & After pics:*

*BEFORE*; when I usually blow dry my hair *myself*












*AFTER*; it was blow dried at the Dominican salonerplexed









See-through






My hair looked sooo thinned out especially in the back. It had no body, it didn't bounce or shine, nothing. Because of this, *I trimmed it.*











I was afraid it might have been heat damaged because when I pressed against it, it gleamed bright brown under the light. I freaked out and just washed it out. *But FIRST;*

This is how my natural *shrinkage* looked *BEFORE* the Dominican Blowout


















This is *NOW* how my SHRINKAGE looks *AFTER* the blowout!!!!!



















Can I sue in small claims court for something like this?? How do I go about it like, what do I sue for, how much, etc? I went back to the salon to confront them, once alone and again with my dad. They said there was *nothing* they could do about it. I am soo depressed right now, I don't know what to do. I live in MD. If anyone knows the steps to take in filing a law suit in MD, please let me know, I'm serious *tears*

**UPDATE**

I don't understand why some pple are saying I don't have a case because of "i took the risk"

Ok they are TRAINED to avoid those risks! I know they are not supposed to be perfect but if the damage was minor, hardly noticeable, I wouldn't be complaining. But this was *MAJOR* damage and when i went back, they refused to take responsibility! Just because there is a risk doesn't allow them to be negligent!! As a professional, you cannot advertise and *PROMISE* something and expect not be liable! 

If a dentist told you he has 20 years experience in oral surgery, that you will have no infection risks, and u get surgery done by him and get a mouth tumor, will you just say, oh i cant sue because *"i took the risk"*?? The manager *yelled* at me over and over again that it was gonna be *impossible* for her to give me heat damage, that she has 20 years experience in natural hair and that I needed to stop arguing with her about heat damage (I don't even think she knew what that was!). 

I kept threatening to leave MANY times but I couldnt cuz ma mom was there also getting her hair done and was supporting the stylist, and thought i was being extremely rude and disrespectful; also the stylist kept dragging me down the chair, preventing me from leaving and telling my mom, dang your daughter is too hard headed, etc. Well I don't know about you guys saying oh you shoulda just walked out but YES I TRIED TO numerous times. But I was raised in an extremely strict home, you cannot just walk out of your parent like that. 

My mom was extremely embarrassed by my behavior so some of you keep not understanding the fact that I was really quite stuck on that day. When I went home she yelled at me; it was my birthday and she wanted me to do my hair and she thought I was being *ungrateful* and not appreciating the stylist by "not letting her do her job". When I told her my hair is severely damaged and the stylist is a crook, she yelled at me viciously and told me I was such a *stuck up child*! Why do you think when I went back the next day to confront the woman about the damages, I went with *MY DAD*?? 

Those of you who think I just sat there and did nothing, are mistaken. I think the manager was thrown aback by the love i displayed  for my hair (I don't hate my "bush" & she wouldn't stop saying everything bad about it), intimidated by the knowledge I had over the health of my hair and threatened by the confidence I had over what I wanted for my hair. So she decided to shut me down and boast about all these things she couldn't do so she would feel *"big"* in her salon. *I spoke up*, she didn't like that, now look at my hair...


----------



## lane (May 18, 2010)

Sorry about your blowout. Had this salon/stylist been recommended to you? I'm not sure what can be done now, but maybe some of the other ladies will chime in with good advice.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (May 18, 2010)

I'm really really really sad this happen to ya! 

*hugs*


----------



## FroFab (May 18, 2010)

sorry this happened to you


----------



## whitedaisez (May 18, 2010)

no she wasnt recommended. another stylist met my mom and invited her to get her hair done at the salon. I went with her and when we arrived, we got our hair conditioned by this stylist. Then a second stylist (the manager) rudely took over my hair and started viciously blow drying it. she said my hair needs more force cuz its natural or some bull. this manager is the one who did the damage.


----------



## locabouthair (May 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if you can sue but maybe you can try a protein treatment to get some of the shrinkage back? I'm very sorry this happened to you.


----------



## CheLala13 (May 18, 2010)

This has put me off of Dominican Blowouts forever.

Sorry this happened to you, OP.

ETA: Which hair salon in MD did you go to? I want to make sure I never set foot in there.


----------



## Anacaona (May 18, 2010)

Hi gurlie. I'm sorry this happened to you. I just came in here to give you an e-hug. 

Would you mind sharing the name of this particular salon? I think I might have an idea of which salon you are talking about.


----------



## virtuenow (May 18, 2010)

whoa, when u posted yesterday i didn't realize the dom's never flat ironed you.  So you pressed your hair after blow out at home?  If so, then I don't know if the heat dmg is attributed to the blow out or the press (or combination)


----------



## ms.blue (May 18, 2010)

I sorry about this and I completely understand where you coming from.  I had a dominican blowout last month and was happy in the beginning until I saw all the splits ends it left me which I had to fix myself.  Try a protein treatment like locabouthair suggested.  I hope you get your curls back.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 18, 2010)

Anacaona said:


> Hi gurlie. I'm sorry this happened to you. I just came in here to give you an e-hug.
> 
> Would you mind sharing the name of this particular salon? I think I might have an idea of which salon you are talking about.



*Sashelvis Hair Salon*

                                                    301-588-1669
938 Wayne Ave,            Silver Spring,            MD             20910


----------



## Keshieshimmer (May 18, 2010)

I also agree with the protein treatment. Good Luck and PLEASE let us know of the salon, so we can avoid them!

So so sorry.


----------



## Desarae (May 18, 2010)

OMG that's messed up! Yeah they definately burned the crap outta your hair...hugs to you!

Question: Why did you let him handle your hair in a way you did not approve of?


----------



## robot. (May 18, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> *Sashelvis Hair Salon*
> 
> 301-588-1669
> 938 Wayne Ave,            Silver Spring,            MD             20910



I've been there once, although I was relaxed. I'm sorry.  How many times have you tried washing your hair? Maybe things'll get better with a second or third wash, but I'm not sure.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 18, 2010)

DesiRae said:


> OMG that's messed up! Yeah they definately burned the crap outta your hair...hugs to you!
> 
> Question: Why did you let him handle your hair in a way you did not approve of?



thats why i didnt let them flat iron my hair. its not like i knew it was gonna get damaged, everyone raves about dominican salons so i said, why not.


----------



## Shoediva (May 18, 2010)

If you have chosen to take legal action, part of protocol is to go back to the salon and make them aware that you are disatisfied with the service you received.  The salon can opt to offer you treatments to repair the damage done.  Or they can opt to do nothing.

The first thing in court a judge or mediator is going to ask is if you the plantiff allowed the defendant to fix their mistake, etc.

If they opt to do nothing then you proceed with legal actions.  You will need to contact the county courthouse.  You can find them online (google).  Check out what fee's are to file a small claim.

If they are not willing to offer conditioning treatements, etc.  Go to another salon (preferably a salon which specializes in natural hair care) have them do a consultation of your hair and have them provide in writing (if possible) what it will take to repair damages done.  Have them list what services you need, for how long and cost.

GL


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 18, 2010)

I'm sorry OP. They didn't even do a good job to begin with and you end up with this. It may bounce back with a couple more washes and protein...just see what happens...


----------



## whitedaisez (May 19, 2010)

Shoediva said:


> If you have chosen to take legal action, part of protocol is to go back to the salon and make them aware that you are disatisfied with the service you received.  The salon can opt to offer you treatments to repair the damage done.  Or they can opt to do nothing.
> 
> The first thing in court a judge or mediator is going to ask is if you the plantiff allowed the defendant to fix their mistake, etc.
> 
> ...



OMG thank you soooo much!!!
I went back there and they practically tried to fight me. So I went back with my father and they told him there was nothing they could do about it.


----------



## Shoediva (May 19, 2010)

Wow!  Ok, since they refused to fix their mistake.  Take them to court and sue them for the cost to repair damages and pain & suffering (emotional distress) of this whole ordeal.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 19, 2010)

virtuenow said:


> whoa, when u posted yesterday i didn't realize the dom's never flat ironed you.  So you pressed your hair after blow out at home?  If so, then I don't know if the heat dmg is attributed to the blow out or the press (or combination)



oh no, I did not get my hair flat ironed. I don't remember saying anywhere that I eventually got it flat ironed. I didn't


----------



## melissa-bee (May 19, 2010)

Woah, they've messed up. Defo do a protein treatment and then intense moisture.


----------



## hair4romheaven (May 19, 2010)

PLEASE TAKE THEM TO COURT! Stylist need to learn the hard way. I had a stylist everyone raves about on my *fav. hair board* comb a super relaxer through my 8mnth post hair. from root to tip and have the nerve to consider themselves "healthy hair salons/stylist". I was APL so imagine I am still growing that out!
become a DIYer at the end of the day and good luck I mean it. If I do step foot in a salon at the mere feeling of pain, discomfort or unhealthy technique I speak up. If they get an attitude I don't want them in my hair AT ALL. that's right get up and walk OUT! No more set backs.


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 19, 2010)

Deep Protein DC for a couple of weeks and see what happens. Hopefully ur hair will return back to normal. 

They tried to fight u? WhAT!!?!?!?!  Im sorry for whats happened to u, because if that was me, i'd make sure i let everyone know what kind of business they are operating and make sure they pass the information on not to go there.  

Make sure you go to that small claims court and make sure they pay you every penny/cent/dollar/buck......!!


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2010)

I'm very sorry that this happened to you. I hope that you come up with a resolution that works for you.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2010)

Sorry to read about your experience at that salon. Do you have an Indian store in your area? You may want to try using Amla powder to see if that helps bring the curls back. I would definetely try to sue them, especially since they refuse to try to fix the damage.


----------



## Foxglove (May 19, 2010)

Unfortunately that's definitely heat damage. You'll have to cut it off at some point. You could transition and grow it out slowly though


----------



## petitmaui (May 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your hair. This is one of the main reasons why I don't want to do any Dominican Blow outs on my hair during my transition.  Keep you head up and remember it will grow out!


----------



## zora (May 19, 2010)

Sue them!  I didn't want to comment initially because I didn't want you to feel any worse.  But we all know what it is at this point.  Your hair looked a mess.

Furthermore, they f'd with your natural texture.  That's not cool.  You spent too long to get your natural texture at that length to have them mess it up.

Sue for mental anguish, professional protein treatments, court costs and the cost of the service.

I'm sure you can get some women from here to be expert witnesses.  Hopefully someone with a beauty license.  And I'd be more than willing to be there for support.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 19, 2010)

Wow...I am so sorry. I would start with a protien treatment to try and get your hair back in shape...my goodness. 

As far as me, I will continue to do my hair at home. This is outrageous!


----------



## Pooks (May 19, 2010)

I'm sorry this happened to you OP, but this teaches us at least 2 lessons:

Whenever we decide to put heat in our hair there is always a risk of temporary or permanent damage, there are just too many variables to ensure you will never mess up your natural texture.  I know some DIYers on the board seem to have perfected their straightening techniques though so really it's each head is different.

If you experience pain, rudeness, attitude or a deep sense of foreboding whilst receiving a treatment, step up and say something so the stylist has a chance to adjust or step right out the salon and take your precious hair and hard earned cash elsewhere!

Again, I'm really sorry this happened to you, I hope you get a worthwhile outcome if you decide to initiate court proceedings.


----------



## karolmel (May 19, 2010)

Okay, the more I read recent posts, the more I like NOT reading them!  I was planning on going to a Dom salon at the end of the month to have my hair professionally blown out and dc'd. 

There are sooooo many here in Philly and I must say that I'm not very impressed, like I was about 5 years ago. Last one I went to didn't have any hot water.  Now, your experience is truly scaring me, 'cause I know my hair is going to need some wrangling.


----------



## karolmel (May 19, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Wow...I am so sorry. I would start with a protien treatment to try and get your hair back in shape...my goodness.
> 
> As far as me, I will continue to do my hair at home. This is outrageous!



Okay, I've been doing my own hair at home for over 5 years. I am always disappointed with the salons. But, I'm disappointed with my at home salon too.


----------



## laurend (May 19, 2010)

Dominicans, Egyptians, AA, your cousin, heat damage can come from anywhere.  Extreme heat is not good for any hair esp. natural hair.  A lesson learned, I was taught that 13 years ago.


----------



## NerdSauce (May 19, 2010)

I am SO sorry. I didnt even know you could cause this kind of damage with a blow dry! Have you tried protein and moisture deep conditioning?

I would be SO very pissed. (not to mention devastated, your hair is beautiful)


----------



## discodumpling (May 19, 2010)

No you cannot sue...this is the result of a Dominican blowout on 100% naturally nappy hair. Damage is to be expected...

Time to baby your hair...


----------



## laurend (May 19, 2010)

NerdSauce said:


> I am SO sorry. I didnt even know you could cause this kind* of damage with a blow dry!* Have you tried protein and moisture deep conditioning?
> 
> I would be SO very pissed. (not to mention devastated, your hair is beautiful)


 

In Chicago, we have Egyptians not Dominicans, anyway they want the blow dryer so hot, they take out the thermostats on the apparatus.


----------



## blkbeauty (May 19, 2010)

This is why I had stopped going to the DS.  I was going to the DS before most people in the 90's and love it at first. Until after a year or so my hair started to thin out.  IMO, use them in moderation only and IF you have 4a-4b dense ,yet naturally fine hair DO NOT go to them PERIOD!!!!  They do too much pulling on the roots which can damage fine hair.

I agree with the others, take it for what it was worth, baby your hair and DO NOT go back.  Remember its just hair...it will grow back!!!!


----------



## whitedaisez (May 19, 2010)

blkbeauty said:


> I agree with the others, take it for what it was worth, baby your hair and DO NOT go back.  Remember *its just hair*...it will grow back!!!!



You know, for some people its more than just hair. If not I wouldnt be a member of this forum/hair cult. LOL


----------



## Pooks (May 19, 2010)

laurend said:


> In Chicago, we have Egyptians not Dominicans, anyway *they want the blow dryer so hot, they take out the thermostats on the apparatus*.


 
Wow...


----------



## Vintageglam (May 19, 2010)

so sorry this happened to you - get yourself some mega protein i.e. aphogee 2 step.

Hugs once again


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 19, 2010)

OP...sorry to see that's happened to you. 
I hate to say this....but you may not have a case...I say this because heat is heat... We all run a HUGE risk when we decide to get a treatment or process that involves heat on our natural hair....Some people can get away with a DB and get their beautiful shrinkage back...but some of us cannot...Its kind of how the cookie crumbles....I have seen many natural ladies get beautiful DB's...only to have some parts not revert, split ends, and the like....

I had my hair flat-ironed and one whole piece would not revert from root to tip! It was a brand new flat-iron...first use after 6 months of no heat...and the previous heat use on an old flat-iron resulted in 100% reversion......My hair doesn't shrink the same way anymore...which is okay....but a few DC with a protein conditioner helped it out...I used Joico Kpax...nothing special.....its been about 5 months since that happened, and I've used heat once with no further damage, and (almost) complete reversion (other than that once piece). I had a few parts of my hair not revert completely....this is after using tension method, lower heat and everything......My hair is clearly heat sensitive....

Take home message is you just have to be careful and your hair will bounce back in time......I am so very sorry you have to experience this....i wouldn't wish this feeling on my worst enemy.....


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 19, 2010)

lizzyb168 said:


> Deep Protein DC for a couple of weeks and see what happens. Hopefully ur hair will return back to normal.
> 
> They tried to fight u? WhAT!!?!?!?!  Im sorry for whats happened to u, because if that was me, i'd make sure i let everyone know what kind of business they are operating and make sure they pass the information on not to go there.
> 
> Make sure you go to that small claims court and make sure they pay you every penny/cent/dollar/buck......!!


 
Wha wha wha WAIT...they tried to fight you!?!?! oh heck no all bets are off.....!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (May 19, 2010)

I just put this on the other Dominican thread but I think that people are really catching on now to the damage that the Dominican Blow-Out really can do to your hair. There are news articles popping up in recent weeks highlighting how African American hair salons are picking back up the business they once lost to the Dominican hair salons simply because of all the damage that they are getting done to their hair when they come from the Dominican salons. They have to go back to the AA salons to repair the damage.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 19, 2010)

wow...so sorry your results were not good for you...Hopefully your hair will get back to normal after some deep treatments.

Scratches DBO's off my future to do list


----------



## LadyRaider (May 19, 2010)

Suing costs you too much money. Unless you have extra to throw away, I'd skip that. Just get on the internet and fill out those reviews on the salons. Most people do searches for salons on the internet. The names and addresses come up WITH ratings generally. 1 bad review makes a difference, particularly if you tell the details... like how poorly they handled your hair because of its texture. 

Do one of these:

http://www.yelp.com/biz/kenneths-hair-salon-austin-3


----------



## LadyRaider (May 19, 2010)

Also, do a review on this site in the review forum. Those show up on google as well.


----------



## godsflowerrr (May 19, 2010)

I'm sooo sorry to hear about your experience and just wanted to give you an e-hug!!! Try using a protein treatment. This may help it revert a bit.


----------



## JadeFox (May 19, 2010)

I've been to this particular salon before and suffered a bit of heat damage on a small section of the front part of my hair where the texture is looser.  Most of these Dominican stylists are petrified of 4b natural hair, so I don't bother anymore.  

I learned so much from this board that I can straighten my own hair and do a much better job.  I think 4b naturals should be wary of DBs in general, I've only come across one Dominican stylist who did a great job on my hair and she herself had a tight curl pattern.

So sorry OP...


----------



## BostonMaria (May 19, 2010)

Sorry this happened to you.  That's definitely heat damage.  I would do protein treatments and keep deep conditioning to see if it will revert.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (May 19, 2010)

fadaka said:


> Most of these Dominican stylists are petrified of 4b natural hair, so I don't bother anymore.



So true. I've only been to 3 salons that did 4b hair and they looked at me like they were scared lol i know they didn't want to have to deal with my hair.I notice that they are trying to change though because one of the salons (a salon that i was always at when i was a permie) didn't want to take me once before when i had just started on my natural journey. they refused and said i needed a perm. now they do natural hair (and they are good at it BUT i wonder how much damage they are doing to get it straight- needless to say, i'm staying away from heat for a while because i'm afraid they would mess with my hair texture). but yeah, they are trying to tap into the natural hair market it seems. idk


----------



## NaturalPath (May 19, 2010)

Im sorry to say this but you do not have a case.

1. Before going to any salon getting a new technique. *It is imperative that you research *the pros and cons to any service. There are many threads on this forum on dominican blow-outs and heat damage.

2. With very tightly coiled hair you are putting yourself at risk to heat damage because of the excessive amount of heat that is used to straighten your strands

3. I would advise that you do protein treatments to help rebuild your hair shaft, and also to deep condition. Eventually your hair may return back to its normal consistency, however be prepared that you may have to cut some of the heat damage.

4. Salons are for styling. It is rare to find a salon or stylist that will actually care about the health of your hair.

Let me reiterate *it is imperative that you research, research, research *NEW methods that you wish to try for your hair.


----------



## laurend (May 19, 2010)

wavesofmotion said:


> Im sorry to say this but you do not have a case.
> 
> 1. Before going to any salon getting a new technique. *It is imperative that you research *the pros and cons to any service. There are many threads on this forum on dominican blow-outs and heat damage.
> 
> ...


 
I think every 3 months someone messes up their hair with heat, you would think we(LHCF) would have learned this by now.


----------



## virtuenow (May 19, 2010)

NerdSauce said:


> I am SO sorry. I didnt even know you could cause this kind of damage with a blow dry! Have you tried protein and moisture deep conditioning?
> 
> I would be SO very pissed. (not to mention devastated, your hair is beautiful)



 She said she pressed her hair after the blowout (correct me if I'm wrong OP).  So I don't think the damage came from the blow out alone.


----------



## Zawaj (May 19, 2010)

I'm sorry this happened to you . If it were me personally I wouldn't try to take it to court due to the time and money it may take. What I would do is file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau citing the salon's lack of professionalism, unwillingness to offer any compensation for the damage and threats of violence.


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (May 19, 2010)

So sorry this happened to you. I dont think you can sue. You are taking a risk by going to a salon and letting them straighten your hair especially since you never said No to them blowing your hair out--which was the point of you going there in the first place. I would just do like others stated- go to Yellowpages, yelp, yahoo, etc...and give them a horrible review. Trust people read those and take them seriously....I  know I do. There really is no compensation they can offer...I think it would be a diff. story if you said something then, then it might've been easier to not pay. Bad Reviews will hurt them soooo much--they probably will contact you to give you money back for you to take it down lol. 
I have had heat damage 2 times (not at a DS or with a ceramic iron) and there really isnt anything you can do but let it grow out and trim little by little. Just take care of your hair and hurt them where it hurts the most---bad reviews so they wont get as many clients..If it happened to you, its happened to others there


----------



## Vashti (May 19, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> You know, for some people its more than just hair. If not I wouldnt be a member of this forum/hair cult. LOL



That's true but it will grow back. This is the time to really baby your hair and transition through the damage. At least this time you know what NOT to do! No more Dominican blow outs!

Things will get better! :wink2:


----------



## exoticmommie (May 19, 2010)

.....


----------



## prettybyrd (May 19, 2010)

OP, I too am sorry this happened to your hair.  An experience similar to yours is what led me to LHCF this time last year in a panic. (((shudders)))

Go out and grab up some Aphogee 2 step treatment and a good deep conditioner.  As long as you aren't experiencing hair loss, you may be able to recover from this without a major cut.


----------



## Crystal (May 19, 2010)

I dunno, she may be able to sue if she can prove heat damage.  One of my sorors won $10K from one of those African braiding salons.  They sat her under a dryer, the dryer caught on fire and burned her hair.  She settled out of court.  I’m no lawyer but it may be worth checking out.


----------



## Crystal (May 19, 2010)

virtuenow said:


> She said she pressed her hair after the blowout (correct me if I'm wrong OP). So I don't think the damage came from the blow out alone.


 
I think she said she pressed against her hair... like with her fingers... that's how I understood what she said..

_was afraid it might have been heat damaged because *when I pressed against it,* it gleamed bright brown under the light. I freaked out and just washed it out. *But FIRST;*
_


----------



## havilland (May 19, 2010)

i would def file a claim.  and have the papers delivered by the sheriff.  it costs a tad more, but they will take you seriously if you do.  trust.....

as for your hair, i'm crying for you.

give yourself a month of deep conditioning.  do one protein treatment followed by a moisture condish.  like aphoghee 2 minute.  then do a deep moisture treatment weekly for the next three weeks straight. your hair may very well bounce back babygirl.  try not to fret too much.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 19, 2010)

Yikes. I've been to that salon. I liked them first few times, the last time I had instant reversion and a scalp that hurt like hell. I dunno, DS are crap shoots. Unless you find a specific stylist who listens to your desires, you never know. I've been lucky I guess.

Not so sure if you have a case but you can always try what has been shared here.


----------



## zora (May 19, 2010)

I think she should sue.  Not only for the heat damage but her hand did not look cute...at all.  I'd sue just for the styling.  You can't have people out the salon like that.

If I'm not mistaken, small claims court is a minimal fee....I think.  Even if she doesn't win, it's the principle.  Who knows, the salon might settle out of court.

There was nothing about their conduct or professionalism that was good.  They need to be taken down!


----------



## jamaica68 (May 19, 2010)

If you are unable to file a lawsuit I would at least contact the Better Business Bureau.

Sorry this happened to you sista.


----------



## Anew (May 19, 2010)

Crystal said:


> I dunno, she may be able to sue if she can prove heat damage. One of my sorors won $10K from one of those African braiding salons. They sat her under a dryer, the dryer caught on fire and burned her hair. She settled out of court. I’m no lawyer but it may be worth checking out.


 That's a near death experience, totally different


----------



## mscocoface (May 19, 2010)

The suggestions of DC and protein may help some but this is heat damage and you will have to cut those ends off sooner or later.

That is just the plain ugly truth unfortuantely.  But you have grown it and gotten it healthy so you know what to do from now on.  

When the DS were being raved about early on, I realized this could never be a solution for me because I am natural, I don't want these stylist getting upset because I have natural hair and handling it roughly and also I know my hair is prone to heat damage if any hair tool such as a handle held dryer, hot comb or flat iron goes over a certain temp.

Chock this one up to a lesson learned in a cruel way, but you can recover from this thankfully.


----------



## Sounique (May 19, 2010)

Just to clarify...

She did not say she "PRESSED" her hair. She said she "PRESSED AGAINST"  it.  




whitedaisez said:


> oh no, I did not get my hair flat ironed. I don't remember saying anywhere that I eventually got it flat ironed. I didn't






whitedaisez said:


> I was afraid it might have been heat damaged because when I pressed  against it, it gleamed bright brown under the light. I freaked out and  just washed it out.




Okay, Carry on...


----------



## Lynnerie (May 19, 2010)

blkbeauty said:


> This is why I had stopped going to the DS.  I was going to the DS before most people in the 90's and love it at first. Until after a year or so my hair started to thin out.  IMO, use them in moderation only and* IF you have 4a-4b dense ,yet naturally fine hair DO NOT go to them PERIOD!!!!*  They do too much pulling on the roots which can damage fine hair.
> 
> I agree with the others, take it for what it was worth, baby your hair and DO NOT go back.  Remember its just hair...it will grow back!!!!



I'm so sorry this happened to you OP. ^This right here in the bold. Dominican blowouts are not for our hair type when you are natural. I went as a relaxed head but once I went natural- no more. The heat and tension is too intense and they use more of it cause the hair is natural and in their mind it needs fixed. I would do a hard protein treatment and follow up with lots of moisture. You may have to trim some still.

ETA: You need to sue them for sure.


----------



## Crystal (May 19, 2010)

Anew said:


> That's a near death experience, totally different


 
hardly near death.. it burned a dime size in her hair.   Still don't see why she can't sue...


----------



## Guitarhero (May 19, 2010)

I hate to say this but a blow-out will not work on all heads of hair.  They are primarily done on relaxed locs.  When the hair is natural, it takes different products and effort to straighten, which is why they wanted to flat-iron it.  I think that if you had gotten it pressed with a steel flat iron like a Milstan or hot comb, your hair would still be stretched when you washed it.  

Education on services is really up to the client before something is done.  I am sorry this happened but the blow-out might not have been for you.  I think you'd be entitled to some of your money back since you left before they completed the service. 

 Oftentimes, and please bear with me, AA's feel entitled in Dominican salons.  I've seen it.  Just because the natural is hot here doesn't make it hot in the D.R. It's hard to argue the point but a stylist told me about this once.  They are used to working on processed hair and have developed certain techniques catering to that. 

 What I think they should have done is tell you it will cost more and be more involved to produce the results you desired.  I don't think you'll have a case at all.  I wish you hadn't cut it.  You could have nursed it back through deep moisturizing conditioning.  I'd do that for a month and avoid heat.  There are some who cannot take it on their hair at all.


----------



## empressri (May 19, 2010)

sue for what? that's just one of the risks.


----------



## jennboo (May 19, 2010)

discodumpling said:


> No you cannot sue...this is the result of a Dominican blowout on 100% naturally nappy hair. Damage is to be expected...
> 
> Time to baby your hair...


 
 Thank you. On what grounds can you sue these people? You wanted to get your hair straight via a blow-out...they got your hair as straight as possible for your texture...they had to use a lot of heat. Not sure why people are eggin' you on to sue...


----------



## rubysgurl (May 19, 2010)

Something just dawned on me...As children, my sister and I had our natural hair straightened for years with a straightening comb and it never failed to revert back. Why does the flat iron do so much damage????


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 19, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> Suing costs you too much money. Unless you have extra to throw away, I'd skip that. Just get on the internet and fill out those reviews on the salons. Most people do searches for salons on the internet. The names and addresses come up WITH ratings generally. 1 bad review makes a difference, particularly if you tell the details... like how poorly they handled your hair because of its texture.
> 
> Do one of these:
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/kenneths-hair-salon-austin-3



ITA. You'll do more damage to them by putting their bad business practices out there. It's free to you and will have a more widespread effect if you're looking to save others from that. I don't think you'll have a case. They could easily say your hair was damaged, can't handle heat, your hair achieved what was expected, etc. And with the general ignorance of natural hair, they are likely to be believed as professionals. I wouldn't waste my energy in that. 

I know how it is to sit in a chair and _know_ you're being mishandled. If you're not one to feel comfortable speaking up then practice. Yes, it sounds silly, but practice telling someone you're not comfortable with xyz and could they do abc. If they don't comply, kindly ask they stop performing their service. If they get mad, oh well, it's your hair (or whatever) and it's your decision.

I agree with everyone else, do a protein treatment and baby your hair. But with that kind of damage, don't expect 100% reversion.


----------



## taytay86 (May 19, 2010)

Yikes! 

I would've burned down the salon before I left, trust me. I guess this goes to show that you can't let just anyone touch your hair. I'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## UrbainChic (May 19, 2010)

Actually, to those saying she does not have a case, she does.

Salons ( at least in some states I can't speak for everywhere) typically carry an insurance policy in case of " malpractice"

You need a license to run a salon, and your license indicates that you know what the hell you are doing. I have friends who work in the industry, and that is how it works here. If you F--k up someone's head, you are liable, because YOU are the professional and YOU have a license. 

Trust me, I have heard about a woman melting off a clients hair with a relaxer. Guess what? they got sued, and the salon lost the case. It sure as hell didn't matter if a relaxer technically is supposed to break down the bonds of your hair and you technically run that risk. The client went to the professional in order to avoid having her hair melted off her head. The salon was in the wrong for negligance.....

And these things (unfortunately) happen all the time-- thus insurance.

Now , If I messed up your head, in my bathroom,  I could always counter you with the argument that i don't know what the hell I am doing, and that you know I don't have a license. Whether you win in THAT situation is completely up in the air, but you have a solid leg to stand on with this story.

Take them to small claims court. Your pictures, and if anyone with 4 hair would like to donate, pictures on how it has been done properly at other salons, should be part of your proof. In addition to previous advice noted above.

Personally, I tend to be more apt to take action when rudness was involved than a legit accident, and they were completely inappropriate.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 19, 2010)

Thank you UrbainChic.

I don't understand why some pple are saying I don't have a case because of "the risks" 

Ok first of all, they are professionals and are licensed. They are TRAINED to avoid those risks! I know they are not supposed to be perfect but if the damage was minor, hardly noticeable, I wouldn't be complaining. But this was *MAJOR* damage by people who claim to be experienced; people who claimed to be professionals; by people who claimed to have a liscence! And when i went back, they refused to take responsiblity! Just because there is a risk doesn't allow them to be negligent!!

Second, you cannot advertise something you cannot do! 
If a doctor told you he had 20 years experience in leg surgery and u get it done by him and he cripples you, will you say *"it is part of the risk"*??
The manager yelled at me over and over again, that she had 20 years experience in natural hair! And that I need to stop arguing with her and stop being too hard-headed. As a professional, I shouldn't be faulted for trusting her!

Those of you who think I just sat there and did nothing, are mistaken. YES I SPOKE UP. I SPOKE UP the entire time and they kept yelling at me, saying they dont like when people come and tell them what to do, etc. I also mentioned, if you read the post, that I stopped the treatment halfway! I was supposed to get my hair flatironed because it comes with the blowout but I had enough! So yes, I DID SPEEK UP!!

And you tell me i dont have a case????perplexedperplexed
Its only OK when it hasn't happened to you!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 19, 2010)

If you feel very strongly about it, then I say call a lawyer and see what you can do.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 19, 2010)

Where did you say you spoke up in this post? My response was going off of what I read so when you ask for an opinion and then your response to some of our replies get THE CAPS (e-yelling)...*confused*.


----------



## NaturalPath (May 19, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> Thank you UrbainChic.
> 
> I don't understand why some pple are saying I don't have a case because of "the risks"
> 
> ...



 First I just want to let you know I am not trying to argue with you but:

You are paying for a style.....not for health. Its not like they burned your scalp, melted your hair off with a relaxer, caused bald spots or cut more than you firmly asked. If you were concerned with the health of your hair, you probably should have asked them prior to on whether or not the style will cause heat damage. Maybe even ask them to double up on their heat protectant. Did they put heat protectant on your hair prior to blowdrying? How much was used?

and secondly, I have had maybe two experiences with Dominican salons causing heat damage. I knew the risks going in, I wanted the style. When I washed my hair and saw the damage, sure I was upset but like I said I knew the risks going in. I just used a protein treatment and constantly monitored my hair.

I am very sad this has happened and hopefully this will be a lessened learn for any future styling cases.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 19, 2010)

Your Cheeziness said:


> Where did you say you spoke up in this post? My response was going off of what I read so when you ask for an opinion and then your response to some of our replies get THE CAPS (e-yelling)...*confused*.



Sorry, I didnt mean to yell.
In the post i said the blow drying almost started a fight, which I thought everyone would understand that I was arguing a lot with them about what I wanted done on my hair. I also said I halted the treatment because of all the chaos. So I assumed that everyone would understand that as me speaking up for myself.


----------



## 757diva (May 19, 2010)

There is risk with perms and people still get them so I don't understand why people keep saying risks. Anything even washing ur hair with a certain shampoo can have risk like burning ur eyes lol 

I would call the BBB, leave reviews and take it to court b/c of principles. If they knew they couldn't do her hair properly without a perm...then they shouldn't have touched it. Then for the attitude they had with her that was very unprofessional. Even if she files a small claim court case...who knows? It may deter them from doing this to another natural persons hair.   I know alot of naturals who don't come online to look for hair help during there journey and go to the dominican salons and endure the same treatment and pain. Maybe someone does need to "scare" them a little bit with a court case. Who knows it might help a little bit.


And I am Dominican and I don't even go to the salons now that I am natural for the simple fact....I'm scared of heat now....even from a blow dryer.


----------



## jennboo (May 19, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> Thank you UrbainChic.
> 
> I don't understand why some pple are saying I don't have a case because of "the risks"
> 
> ...


 
It doesn't matter if the stylist was trained or not. Your hair is not meant to be straight...this is why excessive heat and force and avoidance of water is necessary for you to wear a straight style. The most highly trained stylist, when given the instruction to straighten the coarsest 4b hair out there, by any means necessary (heat tools), may incur heat damage. They did what you asked them to do... they straightened your hair.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 19, 2010)

wavesofmotion said:


> First I just want to let you know I am not trying to argue with you but:
> 
> You are paying for a style.....not for health. Its not like they burned your scalp, melted your hair off with a relaxer, caused bald spots or cut more than you firmly asked. If you were concerned with the health of your hair, you probably should have asked them prior to on *whether or not the style will cause heat damage.* Maybe even ask them to *double up on their heat protectant*. Did they put heat protectant on your hair prior to blowdrying? How much was used?
> .



Yes I did. I asked them MANY times and she said she has 20yrs professional experience, that she wasnt gonna cause heat damage that she knows wat shes doing that I need to keep quiet. Yes I told them MANY MANY times to use heat protectant. They did not use enough and were not willing to use as much as I recommended. They were not willing to do ANYTHING I wanted, so I ended the session.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 19, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> Sorry, I didnt mean to yell.
> In the post i said the blow drying almost started a fight, which I thought everyone would understand that I was arguing a lot with them about what I wanted done on my hair. I also said I halted the treatment because of all the chaos. So I assumed that everyone would understand that as me speaking up for myself.



Ok, I understand. I assumed that was after it was over. When you said is was rough and whatnot, that's why I thought you didn't speak up. As you can see it's debatable about who has the responsibility. But next time you visit a stylist, if there is a next time, I highly recommend you go to the salon early and watch them do hair to see if that's what you want to go through.


----------



## NaturalPath (May 19, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> Yes I did. I asked them MANY times and she said she has 20yrs professional experience, that she wasnt gonna cause heat damage that she knows wat shes doing that I need to keep quiet. Yes I told them MANY MANY times to use heat protectant. They did not use enough and were not willing to use as much as I recommended. They were not willing to do ANYTHING I wanted, so I ended the session.




I think you should have mentioned this in your OP. If you really want to sue their is no evidence that she made a claim that you will not have any heat damage. Your best chance, if any would be to just write a salon review.


----------



## laurend (May 19, 2010)

Damn girl like you said you knew the risk so no case.


and secondly, I have had maybe two experiences with Dominican salons causing heat damage. I knew the *risks going in, I wanted the style.* When I washed my hair and saw the damage, sure I was upset but like I said I knew the risks going in. I just used a protein treatment and constantly monitored my hair.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 19, 2010)

Also, maybe someone has the answer to this but, if you take someone to court, does that go on your credit? I always see that question on applications and such and thought it goes on Public Record or something. Idk. Either way, I would weigh all of this out and judge whether you want to go through that drama after you've been through enough.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 19, 2010)

jennboo said:


> It doesn't matter if the stylist was trained or not. Your hair is not meant to be straight...this is why excessive heat and force and avoidance of water is necessary for you to wear a straight style. The most highly trained stylist, when given the instruction to straighten the coarsest 4b hair out there, by any means necessary (heat tools), may incur heat damage. ... they straightened your hair.



Good. So if you go to a highly trained pharmacist for back pain medication, and they give you medication that is fatal for blacks, and you get paralyzed, will you also say *"They did what you asked them to do....they  gave you back pain medication"*? 
c'mon.


----------



## BrandNew (May 19, 2010)

So so sorry this happened to you. This is the reason I haven't let heat touch my hair since going natural


----------



## laurend (May 19, 2010)

You saw damage and you went again? When my hair fell out from the Egyptians, do you think I went back? My goodness.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 19, 2010)

laurend said:


> You saw damage and you went again? When my hair fell out from the Egyptians, do you think I went go back? My goodness.



this was my 1st time


----------



## laurend (May 19, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> this was my 1st time


 
Ok, but do not tell the judge you knew the risks.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 19, 2010)

Again, sorry this happened to you, but IMO suing for heat damage is ridiculous, and I don't think there is a case to be made either.  Everyone's hair will react differently to different amounts of heat, some can take it and some cant.  

Also, in response to your analogy about the doctors, they inform you of the risks of surgery before hand.  So if a doctor performs a surgery that could potentially leave you paralyzed, and you end up paralyzed, you cant then turn around and sue the doctor. You knew that was a risk and you were willing to take it.  Just like you knew that intense heat could cause damage.

While the shop owners may have been overly rude, you didn't even let them finish because you were in pain.  Who knows, you may have been thrilled with the final result had u let them flat iron.  I have had my hair done by the dominicans and it was not until they passed the iron over it that it looked good, it looked like a blow out i could do at home before they pressed it.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 19, 2010)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Also, in response to your analogy about the doctors,* they inform you of the risks of surgery before hand*.  So if a doctor performs a surgery that could potentially leave you paralyzed, and you end up paralyzed, you cant then turn around and sue the doctor. You knew that was a risk and you were willing to take it.  Just like you knew that intense heat could cause damage.
> 
> While the shop owners may have been overly rude, you didn't even let them finish because you were in pain.  Who knows, *you may have been thrilled with the final result had u let them flat iron.*



I don't like to repeat myself but here we go again:
the lady said she has 20 years professional experience in natural hair, that she knows what she is doing, that i need to be keep quiet. If a doctor told you the same things and then paralyzed you, would you let it go? If the lady said she that she wasn't experienced with natural and I insisted, then that would be a different case.

My quest for suing isnt just because I wasn't happy with the results. I want to sue because it is *damaged*. Are you trying to tell me that if she had flat ironed it, my hair wouldn't have been DAMAGED and that I would been thrilled?


----------



## *CherryPie* (May 19, 2010)

She should sue because her hair didn't look cute?!?!

You gotta be kidding. 



zora said:


> I think she should sue. Not only for the heat damage but her hand did not look cute...at all. I'd sue just for the styling. You can't have people out the salon like that.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, small claims court is a minimal fee....I think. Even if she doesn't win, it's the principle. Who knows, the salon might settle out of court.
> 
> There was nothing about their conduct or professionalism that was good. They need to be taken down!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 19, 2010)

I dont understand what this has to do with you having a case.  So what she told u how much expierence she had.  She didn't mess ur head up, the heat did.   What did she do that was wrong when using the heat that you are saying she directly caused this damage? Your hair could not handle that amount of heat, plain and simple.  Unless you can prove there was something in her technique that specifically caused this whats your point?  For the one messed up head (yours), she can probably produce letters from 10 different customers who get the same amount of heat applied using the same techniques with no issues.  If she applied a relaxer to the ends of your head, without your permission and without u knowing.  I would say different story.  If everyone sued for heat damage there would be lawsuits left and right.

And no I'm not saying your hair wouldnt of been damaged had u let her finish!  What I'm saying is you are saying this woman didnt know what she was doing and ur hair looked like shyte and u didn't even let her finish.

Also, the first time someone I am paying talked to me like that, those would be the last words out of their mouth and me and my money would have been out that door.  

Perhaps u could also be found negligent for not doing your research, that is if you plan on lying and saying u didnt know the risks.



whitedaisez said:


> I don't like to repeat myself but here we go again:
> the lady said she has 20 years professional experience in natural hair, that she knows what she is doing, that i need to be keep quiet. If a doctor told you the same things and then paralyzed you, would you let it go? If the lady said she that she wasn't experienced with natural and I insisted, then that would be a different case.
> 
> My quest for suing isnt just because I wasn't happy with the results. I want to sue because it is *damaged*. Are you trying to tell me that if she had flat ironed it, my hair wouldn't have been DAMAGED and that I would been thrilled?


----------



## gissellr78 (May 19, 2010)

OP so sorry you had this horrible experience.

I don't think a blowout at a Dominican salon is meant for 4b natural hair without A LOT pulling from the brush alone. is going to cause heat damage because a lot of heat is required to straighten course hair.  This method is best for 3b/3c and relaxed hair that do not require so much heat.


Is like going with natural 4a/4b to a white salon without experience. is not going to be fun.  


I got my hair done in Dom salons all my life and it was never this hellish heat because i am relaxed and not all salons are created equal i have gone to terrible salons and never go back.


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (May 19, 2010)

All of the comparisons of hair melting off due to relaxer, a dryer catching on fire and burning a patch of hair, and paralysis is sooo not the same thing as hair not 100% reverting to its natural state. Those analogies won't help your case with a lawyer. You asked if you had a case and alot of people are giving their opinions and knowledge abt this situation. I understand you are upset, I've been through it and I'm sure several others on this forum- shoot, we would all be rich from suing for heat damage if it was that simple.


----------



## fatimablush (May 19, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> no she wasnt recommended. another stylist met my mom and invited her to get her hair done at the salon. I went with her and when we arrived, we got our hair conditioned by this stylist. Then a second stylist (the manager) *rudely* took over my hair and started viciously blow drying it. she said my *hair needs more force cuz its natural or some bull. *this manager is the one who did the damage.


 

Makes me wonder what --her--problem was on that day?


----------



## fatimablush (May 19, 2010)

blkbeauty said:


> This is why I had stopped going to the DS. I was going to the DS before most people in the 90's and love it at first. Until after a year or so my hair started to thin out. IMO, use them in moderation only and IF you *have 4a-4b dense ,yet naturally fine hair DO NOT go to them PERIOD!!*!! They do too much pulling on the roots which can damage fine hair.
> 
> I agree with the others, take it for what it was worth, baby your hair and DO NOT go back. Remember its just hair...it will grow back!!!!


 
This describes my hair and i learned the hard way..nomore dominican salons for me..


----------



## DeepBluSea (May 19, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I don't think you have a case.   Most stylists assume that you don't care about your natural curl pattern.  They are concerned about getting it straight as possible, relaxer straight!   It looks like a bad blow out and she damaged you hair to boot.  But, real talk, it sounds like you had some warning sounds with these people.  The rude manager, man-handling your hair, all the smoke. . . chalk it up to a bad lesson learned and get to babying your hair.  Better yet, learn how to straighten it on your own.


----------



## Anew (May 19, 2010)

Crystal said:


> hardly near death.. it burned a dime size in her hair. Still don't see why she can't sue...


 Okay gotcha, situation sounds like it could have been tragic though. Fire and appliances, no bueno

At any rate, I have no comment with the whole suing issue.


----------



## LongCurlz (May 19, 2010)

Sorry this happened to you OP, but you only have a chance of winning a lawsuit if they made your hair fall out or gave u some type of scalp infection. You should not waste your time trying to sue, they are only guilty of unprofessional and poor styling skills. 

When you go in for any type of heat straightening service you run the risk of heat damage and you cannot sue becuase of it, it was your choice.


----------



## Anew (May 19, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> Thank you UrbainChic.
> 
> I don't understand why some pple are saying I don't have a case because of "the risks"
> 
> ...


 But you asked us. I'm confused


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2010)

Anew said:


> But you asked us. I'm confused



I know. I'm confused as to your reasons, not the fact that you answered.


----------



## ManeVixen (May 20, 2010)

I dont think you should sue. I thought everyone went into Dominican salons knowing the use excessive amounts of heat they use to get your hair straight. Thats why most people go to DS to get super straight hair. That = heat damageerplexed
I've been where you are  but like another poster said you know the risk going in so I couldn't be mad. I would just take this as a lesson learned.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 20, 2010)

OP, your best bet would be to consult a lawyer.  We are are not lawyers (most of us anyway ) and can only give opinions.  If you feel that what is being said here isn't correct and YOU feel you have a case then pursue it in court.  You have a 50% chance of winning your case.  But when you ask for opinions and tell the ladies here what happened they aren't going to blow smoke and just say things you may want to hear.

ps - i am truly sorry about what happened.  Hopefully your hair is able to bounce back rapidly.


----------



## Dragone (May 20, 2010)

You went in for a hair service and they permanently altered and damaged your hair in a way you did not request, you can certainly sue in small claims court. It is no different than if you went in for a relaxer and came out burnt with permanent follicular damage. 

I know many people on this board believe it's natural or bust but the amount of condescension towards OP in this thread is phenomenal. If permanently damaging your hair after ONE blowout is an 'expected outcome' of blowdrying/flatironing your hair there'd be a lot fewer 'Look at my Swang' threads by naturals trying out their new technique. Let's not act brand new.


----------



## jerseygurl (May 20, 2010)

Hi Whitedaisez  I'm sorry this happened to you. If you feel you have to, go ahead and consult a lawyer. 

I did the DS thing 2 years ago and I'll never go back. I'm relaxed and it felt like excessive heat to me and I wound up with damaged ends and smelly hair. And also they put the relaxer from root to tip on my hair. 

I only hope you'll take the advice given to you to baby your hair and do some protein treatments to help the transition along.

How did I know you were going to say Sahselvic? I've heard negative things about that place.


----------



## LongCurlz (May 20, 2010)

Dragone said:


> You went in for a hair service and they permanently altered and damaged your hair in a way you did not request, you can certainly sue in small claims court. It is no different than if you went in for a relaxer and came out burnt with permanent follicular damage.
> 
> I know many people on this board believe it's natural or bust but the amount of condescension towards OP in this thread is phenomenal. If permanently damaging your hair after ONE blowout is an 'expected outcome' of blowdrying/flatironing your hair there'd be a lot fewer 'Look at my Swang' threads by naturals trying out their new technique. Let's not act brand new.


You cannot compare scalp burns to heat damage to the hair, hair grows back, scalp damage can be forever.

I dont see why you think there is condescension in this thread, for one most know that DB use an extreme amount of heat unlike a flatiron or a normal blow dry. I dont see alot of threads with naturals doing DB's, but i may be wrong. I have heat straightened my hair on a few occasions and I have never had a problem with heat damage, but I know I would never get a DB which would most likely cause damage because of the research I have done on this forum


----------



## lovinglength (May 20, 2010)

Not only do dominican blowouts use extreme high and drying heat to straighten the hair, they also repetitivly dig into and pull on your hair with a round brush, over and over and over in the same spot. Not good. DB's are not really good for our hair type, especially without a prior roller set, so when they dig the brush in shrunken natural hair, they are BOUND to break it off when they pull the hair with the brush.  Try a protective style for a few months to rest and repair the hair, get rid of those ends and pray for quick healing. DEFINITLY go back, show them your pics of their damage and demand something...whatever will be a decent compromise for you. If they are right, they'll accommodate you, if not, handle your biz at the courthouse.  Oh, and document any contact u have with them. Keep a record of dates, names and outcome of contact.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2010)

lovinglength said:


> Not only do dominican blowouts use extreme high and drying heat to straighten the hair, they also repetitivly dig into and pull on your hair with a round brush, over and over and over in the same spot. Not good. DB's are not really good for our hair type, especially without a prior roller set, so when they dig the brush in shrunken natural hair, they are BOUND to break it off when they pull the hair with the brush.  Try a protective style for a few months to rest and repair the hair, get rid of those ends and pray for quick healing. *DEFINITLY go back, show them your pics of their damage and demand something...whatever will be a decent compromise for you*. If they are right, they'll accommodate you, if not, handle your biz at the courthouse.  Oh, and document any contact u have with them. Keep a record of dates, names and outcome of contact.



I already did that. Thats wat i said in my post. I went back once and went back again with my dad. And they refused to take responsibility. And yes I went with pics.


----------



## lovinglength (May 20, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> I already did that. Thats wat i said in my post. I went back once and went back again with my dad. And they refused to take responsibility. And yes I went with pics.



My bad. Well, you should follow your instincts and your heart on what to do next. Our instincts are a gift from God to lead us in the right direction. If your heart tells you to sue, then you should follow your heart.


----------



## Anew (May 20, 2010)

Just noticed your siggy, sorry if I came off rude. I'm not sure I did but if that was the case I'm apologizing. I was just confused as to why you seemed upset that folks were giving their opinion when you asked for it. 

At any rate, I hope everything works out for you and your hair.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 20, 2010)

i wouldnt say its expected, but we all know its a definite possiblity, which is why a lot of folks steer clear of the dominican blow outs.  are you saying that everyone that suffers from heat damage should be able to sue the salons???????  



Dragone said:


> You went in for a hair service and they permanently altered and damaged your hair in a way you did not request, you can certainly sue in small claims court. It is no different than if you went in for a relaxer and came out burnt with permanent follicular damage.
> 
> I know many people on this board believe it's natural or bust but the amount of condescension towards OP in this thread is phenomenal. *If permanently damaging your hair after ONE blowout is an 'expected outcome' of blowdrying/flatironing your hair there'd be a lot fewer *'Look at my Swang' threads by naturals trying out their new technique. Let's not act brand new.


----------



## discodumpling (May 20, 2010)

We have a saying in Antigua that applies here: "Yuh Can't be WRONG & STRONG"....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 20, 2010)

If people had good sense, they'd become diy-ers, and not go back to the bondage from which they were freed....

I mean, really.



AvaSpeaks said:


> I just put this on the other Dominican thread but I think that people are really catching on now to the damage that the Dominican Blow-Out really can do to your hair. There are news articles popping up in recent weeks highlighting how African American hair salons are picking back up the business they once lost to the Dominican hair salons simply because of all the damage that they are getting done to their hair when they come from the Dominican salons. *They have to go back to the AA salons to repair the damage*.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2010)

FlawedBeauty said:


> i wouldnt say its expected, but we all know its a definite possiblity, which is why a lot of folks steer clear of the dominican blow outs.  are you saying that everyone that suffers from heat damage should be able to sue the salons???????



If it is pretty extreme, why shouldn't they? Maybe these stylists will finally SIT UP and learn a lesson.


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (May 20, 2010)

I'm sorry this happened to you, but I am confused as to what you think you have a case for in this situation.

Yes, it absolutely sucks that your strands aren't snappy back, BUT, what exactly did the Dominican Salon promise to deliver that they did not live up to?

Everybody knows that you go to a Dominican Salon to get your hair _*straight*_ when you get a blow out.  Protection of underlying curl pattern is not a part of the package.  If it happens, it's a bonus, but it is definitely not a given.  They were on their way to giving you what they do - straight hair - when you decided that maybe a little too much was going on and you walked away.

Now, if you had gone to a natural salon who specialized in protecting your curls, that would be another issue.  Also, it would be different if you walked away with bald spots, or patches of burns, but that's not the case. Unfortunately, all I see is heat damage, which is a risk that _anyone_ takes when they straighten their natural hair.  You never know when you'll come up with it.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (May 20, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> **update**
> 
> I don't understand why some pple are saying I don't have a case because of "i took the risk"
> 
> ...


 
This is so unfortunate, and I'm really sorry this happened to you. I disagree with those who say you don't have a case. Based on your before and after pics you sustained an extreme amount of heat damage. One dominican blow out is not supposed to leave your hair fried....after numerous trips to the salon maybe...but not one. 

I mean really, how many of yall would be in here crying foul if she had posted pics of bald spots from a CHEMICAL RELAXER??? There woulda been all types of "she aint do it right" "OMG I can't believe a relaxer tore your head up like that".


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 20, 2010)

because everyones hair reacts differently to heat and sometimes no amount of heat protectant is gonna save you.  someone can get a blow out every other week with no adverse effects, while a person who goes to that same salon just one time can suffer damage.

also, the OP said she spoke up the ENTRIE time, which sounds like a long time she let them mess with her head.  I mean speaking up isn't worth nothing if you're still sitting there letting them wreak havoc on your head.  thats like going to the salon for a cut, letting them cut an inch and tellin them no more but continuing to let them cut three more times before you hop up outta the chair.  then wanna act confused as to why your hair is now short. *shrugs*

again, im not saying that this is her fault but i dont feel like anything was done where she could sue them for damages.  thats just my opinion.




whitedaisez said:


> If it is pretty extreme, why shouldn't they? Maybe these stylists will finally SIT UP and learn a lesson.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2010)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Everybody knows that you go to a Dominican Salon to get your hair _*straight*_ when you get a blow out.  *Protection of underlying curl pattern is not a part of the package.*
> 
> .



Yes it definitely is. All professionals are *certified and required* to look out for the health of the hair, thats why they are required to go to beauty school first and then licensed to practice. The state does not give them the license to "straighten" people's hair with disregard to the well-being of the client the same way a physician isn't licensed to "prescribe" medicine with disregard to the well-being of the patient. Cuz then everyone could just be opening salons and clinics and performing treatment with no liabilities.

I did not go to a regular friend or a random person down the street to get my hair done cuz then I probably cant sue for that. I went to a person who CLAIMED to be trained and entrusted under law to handle issues as this. Is that ALL she was licensed to do, just straightening hair? I don't think the state of MD gives such licenses; she'll av 2 explain dat 2 de judge.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 20, 2010)

if she had bald spots from a chemical relaxer then that would most likely be because the relaxer was sittin on her scalp and burnt out her follicles.  and stylists, and everyone else knows that that stuff is not supposed to be sittin on your scalp. so i think in that case it would be the stylists fault.

the OP said she used a whole lot of heat protectant because she told them to.  and im sure the stylist handled her head the way she handles every other head that walked through the door.  her hair simply could not take that much heat.  how is the stylist to know how her hair is going to react.



likewtr4chklit said:


> This is so unfortunate, and I'm really sorry this happened to you. I disagree with those who say you don't have a case. Based on your before and after pics you sustained an extreme amount of heat damage. One dominican blow out is not supposed to leave your hair fried....after numerous trips to the salon maybe...but not one.
> 
> I mean really, how many of yall would be in here crying foul if she had posted pics of bald spots from a CHEMICAL RELAXER??? There woulda been all types of "she aint do it right" "OMG I can't believe a relaxer tore your head up like that".


----------



## meecee (May 20, 2010)

Your Cheeziness said:


> Also, maybe someone has the answer to this but, if you take someone to court, does that go on your credit? I always see that question on applications and such and thought it goes on Public Record or something. Idk. Either way, I would weigh all of this out and judge whether you want to go through that drama after you've been through enough.


 
It only appears on your credit if a lawsuit is made against you and a monetary judgement is ordered by the judge. 



gissellr78 said:


> OP so sorry you had this horrible experience.
> 
> *I don't think a blowout at a Dominican salon is meant for 4b natural hair without A LOT pulling from the brush alone. is going to cause heat damage because a lot of heat is required to straighten course hair. This method is best for 3b/3c and relaxed hair that do not require so much heat.*
> 
> ...


 
Ita!! We all know that all hair types are not the same and will react differently to various styling methods. The blowout method used seems like it would be especially vicious to 4b, highly textured hair. I'm sorry you had to learn this the hard way OP.


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (May 20, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> Yes it definitely is. All professionals are *certified and required* to look out for the health of the hair, thats why they are required to go to beauty school first and then licensed to practice. The state does not give them the license to "straighten" people's hair with disregard to the well-being of the client the same way a physician isn't licensed to "prescribe" medicine with disregard to the well-being of the patient. Cuz then everyone could just be opening salons and clinics and performing treatment with no liabilities.
> 
> I did not go to a regular friend or a random person down the street to get my hair done cuz then I probably cant sue for that. I went to a person who CLAIMED to be trained and entrusted under law to handle issues as this. Is that ALL she was licensed to do, just straightening hair? I don't think the state of MD gives such licenses; she'll av 2 explain dat 2 de judge.



Protecting curl pattern and protecting the health of the hair are two separate things.  That's why you hear of people heat training.  Probably subjective, but I just don't agree with you.

I empathize, and I know it sucks, I just don't think you have a legal standing.  But by all means, I say consult an attorney!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (May 20, 2010)

UrbainChic said:


> You need a license to run a salon, and your license indicates that you know what the hell you are doing. I have friends who work in the industry, and that is how it works here. *If you F--k up someone's head, you are liable, because YOU are the professional and YOU have a license. *
> 
> *Trust me, I have heard about a woman melting off a clients hair with a relaxer. Guess what? they got sued, and the salon lost the case. It sure as hell didn't matter if a relaxer technically is supposed to break down the bonds of your hair and you technically run that risk. *The client went to the professional in order to avoid having her hair melted off her head. The salon was in the wrong for negligance.....
> 
> ...


 
Bingo!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 20, 2010)

whitedaisez did you contact an attorney yet?
I wouldn't bother trying to convince everyone that you have a case. Just call around and see if someone could represent you in court.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 20, 2010)

I just have to say it.  There are certain grades of hair that cannot be blown-out successfully with little damage and excessive heat, even in the dominicano salon.  This is what salon owners say:

"It is a lot of work on kinkier natural heads and they don't comprehend that the results will not be the same but they insist upon keeping it natural.  We often suggest they get a touchup or a relaxer but they refuse and stil come here for a blowout."   Done.  That's the reality.

I'd suggest to anybody NOT to use a Dominican salon for a blow-out on natural hair unless they had a 3'ish natural hair texture.  Even those are commonly relaxed.  Your hair will probably fair best with a press and comb, flat-iron (non-electric) etc.  

This reminds me of the people who think the Brazilian Keratin Treatment will produce a bone straight and airy result on natural hair when it doesn't for most kinky African textured hair - only when it's been processed and is porous.  They can't just blow-dry and get straight post bkt but will have to flatiron.  

Somethings just cannot be done safely.  They should have been upfront that it would not have worked.  That's probably the best point made in any small claims court - that they took her money anyway without fully explaining what they'd have to do to get it straight.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (May 20, 2010)

FlawedBeauty said:


> if she had bald spots from a chemical relaxer then that would most likely be because the relaxer was sittin on her scalp and burnt out her follicles. and stylists, and everyone else knows that that stuff is not supposed to be sittin on your scalp. so i think in that case it would be the stylists fault.
> 
> the OP said she used a whole lot of heat protectant because she told them to. and im sure the stylist handled her head the way she handles every other head that walked through the door. her hair simply could not take that much heat.* how is the stylist to know how her hair is going to react.*


 
Because she's a professional....and b/c she SAID she has 20 years of experience dealing with natural hair. OP cleary has 4b tightly coiled hair, if I can see that how can a professional NOT see that? How can a pro not know that tearing through somone's naps with a brush and a hot arse blow dryer is going to damage her hair? 

I mean really if a pro can promise these services and back it up by showing you a liscense yet screw up the job, they should get a pass because they were unable to properly asess the situation at hand???? What the heck are businesses required to have insurance for then?


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2010)

FlawedBeauty said:


> if she had bald spots from a chemical relaxer then that would most likely be because the relaxer was sittin on her scalp and burnt out her follicles.  and stylists, and everyone else knows that that stuff is not supposed to be sittin on your scalp. so i think in that case it would be the stylists fault.
> *
> the OP said she used a whole lot of heat protectant because she told them to. * and im sure the stylist handled her head the way she handles every other head that walked through the door.  her hair simply could not take that much heat.  how is the stylist to know how her hair is going to react.



*NO SHE DIDNT*. I clearly said that, omg. she did not use heat protectant, she didn't even know what it was. Please tell me WHERE, on this thread, that I mentioned that the stylist used *a lot* of heat protection? Wow. Did you just make that up outta nowhere? Are you deliberately trying to trample on me and get on the stylist side? Is this a way of you rejoicing over my pain and anguish and saying, yes I deserved it, I had it coming, good for me, i asked for it, serves me right?

I clearly said I brought *my own* heat protection and that i had to force her to use it, and that she would grumble and only use a little a little? and then she would yell and gossip in spanish and say she don like pple coming in and telling her wat to do, etc? and she refused to use anymore and all this almost ended in a fight? Did you read all the descriptions in my post and are you aware that this is a continuation of part 1? did you bother to consult part 1, the begining of the story?

It is only ok when it hasn't happened to you.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (May 20, 2010)

Natchitoches said:


> They should have been upfront that it would not have worked. That's probably the best point made in any small claims court - that they took her money anyway without fully explaining what they'd have to do to get it straight.


 
And this is why OP clearly has a case.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 20, 2010)

my bad...you said A LOT OF CONDITIONER.

You said they used the protectant so what more do you want.

And spare me the dramatics. Yes, I am deliberately trampling over you and rejoicing that you got heat damage, that is it. My life is complete now.  I said in my other posts i am not saying it is YOUR fault! Simply saying heat damage is not something people normally sue over, it happens all the time.

And yes i am aware there is a part one i was one of the first to respond and we conversed in that original thread about it....actually i was the first to respond.



whitedaisez said:


> *NO SHE DIDNT*. I clearly said that, omg. she did not use heat protectant, she didn't even know what it was. Please tell me WHERE, on this thread, that I mentioned that the stylist used *a lot* of heat protection? Wow. *Did you just make that up outta nowhere? Are you deliberately trying to trample on me and get on the stylist side? Is this a way of you rejoicing over my pain and anguish and saying, yes I deserved it, I had it coming, good for me, i asked for it, serves me right?*
> 
> I clearly said I brought *my own* heat protection and that i had to force her to use it, and that she would grumble and only use a little a little? and then she would yell and gossip in spanish and say she don like pple coming in and telling her wat to do, etc? and she refused to use anymore and all this almost ended in a fight? Did you read all the descriptions in my post and are you aware that this is a continuation of part 1? did you bother to consult part 1, the begining of the story?
> 
> It is only ok when it hasn't happened to you.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 20, 2010)

this thread really needs to die already.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2010)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> *Protecting curl pattern and protecting the health of the hair are two separate things.*  That's why you hear of people heat training.  Probably subjective, but I just don't agree with you.



These are the things those who claim to be licensed certified professionals should have expertise in. That is why they pass beauty school. I already went in there with healthy hair and I have the pictures to prove it. If she truly is experienced and certified, which she needs to prove to the court, she should know how 4b hair looks/behaves when it is heat damaged, especially when its completely virgin and healthy; and should know from experience how best to deal with it. 

She should have had full knowledge of what she was doing and she should have taken full responsibility I confronted her with the damages. If she was incapable of handling my hair, she shouldn't have literally tried to fight/wrestle me down to the chair to do my hair. 

You don't have to agree with me but I think that these types of "let it go" attitudes are the reasons why black women aren't getting the kind of treatments they want and deserve from society. We wonder why the Koreans have taken over beauty stores catering to our needs, Dominican salons have taken over salons catering to our needs, white men have taken over hair styling treatments catering to our needs, white women have taken over skin products catering to our needs....its like we are still indirectly a slave to the world.

We don't really support eachother as much. A Dominican hairdresser severely damages virgin african hair that has never been heat damaged in 7 yrs and fellow african blood related sisters tell her she deserved it and needs to move on. 
Hmmm, lemme see them give a white girl a bad hair color and dats gonna be the last day they touched another head with color!


----------



## bklynbornNbred (May 20, 2010)

likewtr4chklit said:


> Because she's a professional....and b/c she SAID she has 20 years of experience dealing with natural hair. OP cleary has 4b tightly coiled hair, if I can see that how can a professional NOT see that? How can a pro not know that tearing through somone's naps with a brush and a hot arse blow dryer is going to damage her hair?
> 
> I mean really if a pro can promise these services and back it up by showing you a liscense yet screw up the job, they should get a pass because they were unable to properly asess the situation at hand???? What the heck are businesses required to have insurance for then?


 
If I sit in a garage and call myself a car does that make me one? Stop falling back on the she's a professional excuse. Anyone can claim  anything but it is up to the customer to use a modicum of common sense. If a pro should know that a hot blow dryer isn't good for a head of hair then certainly the person who's head its on should know BEFORE going into the salon-especially one that is a member here. If you want to be natural then learn what works for your head and stop letting people do things that you know are not good for your head. I've gone to dominican salon for years with NO damage because they wash and set - no blow outs, no small rattail combs, no touchup when I'm not ready - they do what I ask & only what I allow.

I'm sorry for what happen and OP will probably find a lawyer to take the case but that doesn't mean she'll win.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 20, 2010)

OMG! OP I am so sorry you went through this. They clearly didn't know what they were doing. What do you plan to do with your hair now? 

ETA: I heard good things about Sahselvis when I went to college in the area a few years back but I never checked them out. Have you been back to the salon to show them your head?


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2010)

FlawedBeauty said:


> my bad...you said A LOT OF CONDITIONER.
> 
> You said they used the protectant so what more do you want.
> 
> And spare me the dramatics. *Yes, I am deliberately trampling over you and rejoicing that you got heat damage, that is it*. *My life is complete now.*



@ the bolded 

sorry for the dramatics. i was just upset but its ok, watever. 

but ya, she used barely a pea size for my whole head. how can that work for all that heat? through all my dry shrinkage? without being in sections? she obviously had no experience with my hair type, she obviously lied about everything. I don't think she even had a license. 

i think she was just texture prejudiced and intimidated by my knowledge about my hair and my confidence about what I wanted, that she boasted about knowing it all so she would feel "big" in her salon. She was obviously negligent and racially biased too. she couldn't stop saying everything bad about my hair texture. urgh.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 20, 2010)

its cool.  we all understand you are upset, and you have every right to be!  Your hair is severely heat damaged!  I'd be pissed too.  We are just trying to make you see that there is probably not much you can do now.  Like someone else said you should really talk to a lawyer if that is what you want to do, but i think myself and some of the ladies here were just trying to say you time and money.



whitedaisez said:


> @ the bolded
> 
> sorry for the dramatics. i was just upset but its ok, watever.
> 
> ...


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (May 20, 2010)

Girl, you need to take this energy and angst straight to a lawyer...seriously.  Because you feel so strongly, you need to verbalize it to someone that can actually _help_ you.  All the time spent trying to convince folks on here to agree with you could be channeled towards getting what you want achieved - forward movement on a hopeful case.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2010)

bklynbornNbred said:


> If I sit in a garage and call myself a car does that make me one? Stop falling back on the she's a professional excuse. *Anyone can claim  anything *but it is up to the customer to use a modicum of common sense.



No they cant. That's why we have laws and courts and judges. u cant call urself a dentist and operate on people illegally. You cant open a massage palor and massage people illegally. You can't open a salon and blow dry people's hair to pieces illegally. Thats why we have a justice system.


----------



## Violets-are-blue (May 20, 2010)

bklynbornNbred said:


> If I sit in a garage and call myself a car does that make me one? Stop falling back on the she's a professional excuse. Anyone can claim  anything but it is up to the customer to use a modicum of common sense. If a pro should know that a hot blow dryer isn't good for a head of hair then certainly the person who's head its on should know BEFORE going into the salon-especially one that is a member here. If you want to be natural then learn what works for your head and stop letting people do things that you know are not good for your head. I've gone to dominican salon for years with NO damage because they wash and set - no blow outs, no small rattail combs, no touchup when I'm not ready - they do what I ask & only what I allow.
> 
> I'm sorry for what happen and OP will probably find a lawyer to take the case but that doesn't mean she'll win.



Some people are still and always learning what's right for their head. It's a process.

And yes, if you claim to be a pro and you screw up you can be held accountable. That's why it's illegal to claim to be a doctor or some other professional when you're not.... It means the customer/patient/consumer/whatever should be able to trust that you know your stuff and how to properly handle whatever it is you've been trained to do. 
If it didn't matter, licenses and certifications would mean nothing. They've been trained to know things that you would expect the average joe or customer not to know (though this forum is a special case. Most women hear know more or are learning much more than most stylists).

I'm not saying whether or not she has a case, but it is important that the stylist claimed to be a pro. 


Don't worry about trying to make a case here OP. Call a lawyer and work from there. 

No matter what happens, I wish you the best. You'll move past this.


----------



## Crystal (May 20, 2010)

Well, I’m one of the one’s who think you have a case. I however don’t think you should try to get validation from a message board.  Just head down to Small Claims tomorrow and file a complaint.  

She has 20 years experience on natural hair, she should know how to control the temperature on that there dryer of hers and not fry your hair.  I have 20+ years of experience ironing shirts, I know to raise the temp on linens and lower the temp on silks.  

You’ll never get 100% of people to agree with you so follow your instincts and do what you have to do.  Good Luck!


----------



## Pamulet (May 20, 2010)

I never post but I had to chime in on this.   OP, I think you are focusing on the wrong aspect of what happened to your hair.  From your original pictures, your hair was a lot thicker compared to what happened after the salon visit.  It looks as if she ripped your hair out trying to blow dry it.  That is your case, not the heat damage.  Heat damage just means the bonds of your hair were altered by excessive heat.  You can try protein treatments or other methods but that is about it.  Now the severity of how much hair you lost is a different matter.  A professional should know the proper techniques to blow dry hair with minimal shedding.  It seems to me that they didn't give a crap about saving your hair so much as just getting it straight.  You can plead damage to your hair follicles as you are not guaranteed that every follicle will grow hair from it again.  Someone else said it correctly - a Professional should know what they are doing.  We need to stop making excuses for people we go to who jack our hair up.  When one pays for a service, it is our right to get what we ask for.  Remember in business, the customer is always right.

As for the other people who responded, you do not need a lawyer for small claims court; you can consult with one to see the strength of your case if you want. Court may require missing a day of work and a fee but if you feel so strongly, it is worth it in my opinion.  Also follow through with the Better Business Bureau as it will help others in the long run.  We live in a very litigous society - you can take a person to court for almost anything.  You may not win, but it is your right.  Plus it now becomes Public Record and if it happens to someone else, they have a stronger case.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (May 20, 2010)

Crystal said:


> She has 20 years experience on natural hair, she should know how to control the temperature on that there dryer of hers and not fry your hair.* I have 20+ years of experience ironing shirts, I know to raise the temp on linens and lower the temp on silks. *
> 
> You’ll never get 100% of people to agree with you so follow your instincts and do what you have to do. Good Luck!


 
Great point! Because if you were to burn the crap out of a shirt because you didn't check the label for the material, you would be expected to pay. Why is the hair dresser any different?


----------



## beans4reezy (May 20, 2010)

Hey OP...I am not chiming in with an opinion on whether you have a case or not, I just wanted to say once again, I am sorry this happened. 

Please keep us updated about the route you are going to take. I am curious to see how something like this would play out in court.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (May 20, 2010)

bklynbornNbred said:


> *If I sit in a garage and call myself a car does that make me one? Stop falling back on the she's a professional excuse. Anyone can claim anything but it is up to the customer to use a modicum of common sense.* *If a pro should know that a hot blow dryer isn't good for a head of hair then certainly the person who's head its on should know BEFORE going into the salon-especially one that is a member here.* If you want to be natural then learn what works for your head and stop letting people do things that you know are not good for your head. I've gone to dominican salon for years with NO damage because they wash and set - no blow outs, no small rattail combs, no touchup when I'm not ready - they do what I ask & only what I allow.
> 
> I'm sorry for what happen and OP will probably find a lawyer to take the case but that doesn't mean she'll win.


 
You're joking right? If anybody thinks you're a car, they are just as crazy as you are. But in REALITY if you go to school and get licensed to do a service you will be held LIABLE (that's what insurance is for) if you don't do you job properly and fully disclose any risks that may be involved. I wonder how lenient you would be if you went to the dentist to have your tooth pulled and you ended up with a horrible infection b/c he didn't sterilize his tools. You should have used your special "sterilization checker" make sure his tools were sterilized right, just like OP should've used her special "blow dryer temperature checker"


----------



## Curlybeauty (May 20, 2010)

likewtr4chklit said:


> You're joking right? If anybody thinks you're a car, they are just as crazy as you are. But in REALITY if you go to school and get licensed to do a service you will be held LIABLE (that's what insurance is for) if you don't do you job properly and fully disclose any risks that may be involved. I wonder how lenient you would be if you went to the dentist to have your tooth pulled and you ended up with a horrible infection b/c he didn't sterilize his tools.* You should have used your special "sterilization checker" make sure his tools were sterilized right, just like OP should've used her special "blow dryer temperature checker" *


 

 I really can't right now.


----------



## kmn1980 (May 20, 2010)

All I can say is that I used to work for the county court system back in my younger days and I was privy to several beauty shop horror story cases and usually the customer won on the basis of the professional having the duty to render their most competent service; especially since they are licensed by the state. 

It's up to you whether or not you want to go through the process of a lawsuit but yes, you do have a case.


----------



## Curlybeauty (May 20, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> this thread really needs to die already.


 Seriously . 

It's like I almost can't take her serious, because if it was me...my FIRST stop after taking before and after pictures, would have been some legal office/police/claims/etc. LHCF would have been my LAST stop. 

Go and handle business...anybody can play attorney/lawyer on LHCF.


----------



## kmn1980 (May 20, 2010)

Wow. This thread has really jumped the shark, lol.


----------



## zora (May 20, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> These are the things those who claim to be licensed certified professionals should have expertise in. That is why they pass beauty school. I already went in there with healthy hair and I have the pictures to prove it. If she truly is experienced and certified, which she needs to prove to the court, she should know how 4b hair looks/behaves when it is heat damaged, especially when its completely virgin and healthy; and should know from experience how best to deal with it.
> 
> She should have had full knowledge of what she was doing and she should have taken full responsibility I confronted her with the damages. If she was incapable of handling my hair, she shouldn't have literally tried to fight/wrestle me down to the chair to do my hair.
> 
> ...



Girl, PREACH!  That's why we only get but so far as a people.  I so glad some of ya'll weren't around during the 1950's.  Sheesh, we would've still been doing white folks' laundry, taking care of their children with no voting rights.

Anywho, OP, please PM me.  I'd be willing to do some research and even go to the courthouse with you.


----------



## detroitdiva (May 20, 2010)

Oh, I am soooo sorry for you hun. It seems like you would have a valid claim to sue, however, the question is will you win the suit? In small claims here in Michigan, check your state small claims judicial rules, you can sue up to $5000 for personal and emotionally ties damages. 

I agree with you. They did not take good care of your hair, and not only would I pursue this in court, I would also protest against them. People need to be aware of what they did to you. Good luck and please keep us informed.


----------



## AfroKink (May 20, 2010)

I have a question, OP.

If the stylist was nice to you. Spoke to you in English. Shampooed and conditioned your hair. Chose not to rollerset it because she said that wouldn't work. Then proceeded to painlessly blow dry your hair on high heat. You stop her and ask for heat protectant, and she reluctantly puts on a spritz or two. She then takes out the flat iron to finish the style. You leave the salon with your hair swanging.  Two weeks later, you wash it and your curl pattern is no more. Would you still sue?


----------



## natural2008 (May 20, 2010)

OOOOH OP, i'm sorry this happened to you.  I had a set back a year ago with a texturizer that went bad as my hair was coming out in my hands.  You will be okay.  I say take her to court.


----------



## UrbainChic (May 20, 2010)

Maybe I am crazy, or live in the twilight zone, or have insane standards, but I have never encountered a hair salon where they don't explicitly tell you their limitations, how successful you will be in attaining the style you are asking for if they don't think its possible, going on and on about maintaining the integrity of your hair, and flat out rejecting clients who will suffer extreme breakage/damage/ hair loss due to whatever service they are asking for.

This does not by any means, mean that I have loved every one of these salons, or that they all provided great service, (in fact have only stepped foot in a salon 3 times in the past 4 years). Considering you need to be licensed by your state, and carry liability insurance, I assume these are just plain old industry standards. 

I have only gone to Dominican salons (and 3 "white" salons) my entire life, relaxer days natural days and all. So I think this salon that the OP went to was completely out of line, and quite frankly scary sounding.

But like I said, maybe I live in the twilight zone.

OP, your best bet is to go to the courthouse, and BBB, and find out on what applies where you live.


----------



## DrC (May 20, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> No they cant. That's why we have laws and courts and judges. u cant call urself a dentist and operate on people illegally. You cant open a massage palor and massage people illegally. You can't open a salon and blow dry people's hair to pieces illegally. Thats why we have a justice system.






GOOD GRIEF!! Did she literally PULL through your hair with the blow dryer??
You are right. Just because someone has a license doesn't mean they are specially trained to care for hair. I have my cosmetology license and know of people who should not have one. There are stylist out there that should have their license revoked, and are some without a license who should be Stylist of The Decade.  Many people are oblivious to the fact that some cosmetology schools ONLY TEACH STUDENTS TO PASS THE STATE BOARD.  Everything else ( as far as caring for hair, different popular styles and such) they would have to learn on theri own or in a salon.
And YES you may possibly have a case.  If they refused to offer an alternative for the damges in which you claim, yelled at you in a disturbing and upsetting manner ( bad customer service) then I dont see a problem.
To reveive your back into a healthy state, (you've already trimmed) so, do deep penetrating conditioners twice a month, and it should be okay.


----------



## anon123 (May 20, 2010)

I'm sorry this happened to you.  They are incompetent and I don't know, maybe they should be sued or lose their license.  I don't agree that you are paying for a style only and any damage they may do to your hair is on you.  Why do they have to have a license, then? You documented the damage well.  Perhaps you do have a case.


----------



## QueenTiffany (May 20, 2010)

Good luck if you decide to go the legal route, OP! Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## ohstacey (May 20, 2010)

Wow, just read through a good bit of this thread. 

First, I'm sorry you had such a horrible experience at that salon. I don't see why you did not get up out of the chair when they started in with the rude behavior.

Second, you do not have a case. You went to the salon to have your hair straightened with heat. She did just that. Heat damages the hair, everyone knows that, and the extent to which the hair is damaged depends on the individual.

Third, if you were unhappy with her attitude you should have left. Instead, you chose to sit there and let her do whatever she pleased with your hair. That does not make her negligent. She cannot do to you what you do not allow.

Lastly, she performed a service that you asked her to do (however horrible it was), and you paid her for it. The most you can do is complain to the BBB and ask her to at least return your 25, which she isn't obligated to do.

Your hair will bounce back over time with a little TLC. I'm sure many naturals can attest to the fact that heat has caused their hair not to revert as it did before. I hope you can take this experience as a lesson learned, cut your losses and move forward.


----------



## Avaya (May 20, 2010)

Your hair definitely looks more than just heat damaged to me OP.  It looks like it has been cut haphazardly or something.  I agree with the lurker who made the guest appearance (Hi ) _that _is crux of your case; they totally ripped out your hair!


----------



## Ese88 (May 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about that OP. Your hair is really damaged & i hope you can nurse it back to health. But you shouldn't have allowed her to do it. You should not have bothered arguing with her, you should have left when it she started hurting you


----------



## 4hairhealth (May 20, 2010)

I am very sorry that this happened to your hair. I do, however, think that maybe you had unrealistic expectations as to what a blowout would do _for and to _your hair. I used to frequent the Dominican Salons and get a blowout and it is not a _gentle_ process by any means. Anytime I have my hair straightened: blowout, press, flat ironed..... It never looks the same in its natural state after the first wash and I know that's because it has been altered from heat. It usually takes 2 or 3 washes for my natural pattern to emerge. I think you need to moisturize your hair NOT do a protein treatment. That's what usually works for me.  HTH


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2010)

ohstacey said:


> Wow, just read through a good bit of this thread.
> 
> First, I'm sorry you had such a horrible experience at that salon. I don't see *why you did not get up out of the chair when they started in with the rude behavior.*
> 
> ...



Please read through all my descriptions, the thread and part 1 before jumping to conclusions. I do not remember mentioning anywhere that I just sat there; I do not remember mentioning anywhere that I did not get up and leave, because I DID. As a professional, she should know the extent to which to use the heat on my hair and she didn't. That's why I am suing her.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 20, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> You don't have to agree with me but I think that these types of "let it go" attitudes are the reasons why black women aren't getting the kind of treatments they want and deserve from society.* We *wonder why the Koreans have taken over beauty stores catering to *ou*r needs, Dominican salons have taken over salons catering to our needs, white men have taken over hair styling treatments catering to our needs, white women have taken over skin products catering to our needs....its like *we are still *indirectly a slave to the world.
> 
> *We don't really support eachother as much. *A Dominican hairdresser severely damages virgin african hair that has never been heat damaged in 7 yrs and fellow african blood related sisters tell her she deserved it and needs to move on.
> Hmmm, lemme see them give a white girl a bad hair color and dats gonna be the last day they touched another head with color!



I know how you feel but it's really not true.  There no "we" in this occasion other than the fact she took your money and ran with it and many of us agree that she did.  Generalizing  because you had a bad experience is not going to help anything at all.  

If anything, this is a wake-up call for anybody natural or hair heat sensitive in any way toi consider any kind of blow-out or thermal relaxing of any kind.  I'm so itching to say it but unless you speak Spanish and/or know the culture intimately, there is definitely an air of hatred against "nappy" heads.  This, more than anything, is what I wish people would realize when they go to get a blow-out.  Those funny looks are for real.  Yes, they think badly of you.  But since you pay the money, they don't care.


----------



## laurend (May 20, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> Please read through all my descriptions and the thread before jumping to conclusions. I do not remember mentioning anywhere that I just sat there; I do not remember mentioning anywhere that I did not get up and leave, because I DID. As a professional, *she should know the extent to which to use the heat on my hair and she didn't. That's why I am suing her.*




She might have thought your hair could take it.  My girlfriend goes to the Egyptians every two weeks and no problems but moi, it ain't happening.  Anyway, call your lawyer and stop complaining here and lie about you knew the risks.


----------



## kmn1980 (May 20, 2010)

Let me just say that the problem with the "shoulda' known betta'" theory is that it's too general. We can apply that theory to medicine, law, education, clothing, nutrition, housing, etc... Hell, we "shoulda' known" that following the food pyramid would usher in an obesity epidemic because very few people in the US perform the daily activity needed to metabolize 9-11 servings of carbohydrates each day. 

"You shoulda' known heat damages the hair." Well, that goes for those who get relaxers. That goes for those that dye. That goes for those who highlight. Hell, that goes for haircuts because you should know that most people can't cut in a straight line. Truth be told, she took less of a risk getting a blow dry than someone getting a chemical process because chemicals are going to be more harsh than hot air any day of the week. Actually, chemicals just manifest the heat process in a different way. 

However, the onus is upon the "professional" who went to school for xxx hours of training, took a state examination, acquired a license and more than likely took or agreed to some kind of oath to perform their BEST work. She should have asked her if this was her first time getting this done and took the 5 minutes to explain to her how it goes down and what the possible effects of the procedure could be. 

When she sat down, she didn't agree to heat damage, thinning, and having 10% of her hair volume ripped out. DB's are NOT permanent processes. She agreed to have a state licensed "professional" perform a NON-PERMANENT process on her hair. Now, she is sitting at home looking at (possibly) PERMANENT hair damage. 

What happened here is that the stylist, after so many years of running roughshod over everyone else's head, got pissed that she was being questioned about her work. Technically, she owes her AT LEAST $35 because she didn't even finish the work. 

So, again, OP, if it's worth your time, do what you need to do.


----------



## exoticmommie (May 20, 2010)

Hey OP, I wanted to add, sorry this thread is happening to you.


----------



## laurend (May 20, 2010)

We don't have any lawyer members?  Anyway OP will have my sis read your thread.


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2010)

Wow this thread really took a nose dive...


----------



## laurend (May 20, 2010)

My sis says go for it, go to small claims court.  However don't expect a big settlement because your hair didn't fall out.  My sis says she hopes you get a black judge because a white judge might not get the heat damage thing.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 20, 2010)

I'm sorry this happened to you, OP.  But I agree with a lot of the posters, here.  Dominican blowouts (well the nice, swangin' Dominican blowouts) are not gonna be achieved with all hair types.

I raved about my stylist years ago (when I was relaxed) and I sent 5 gazillion Houstonians to this salon based on my hair alone, she ended up getting a newer, larger salon, because she had soo many clients, okay?  

But, the b.e.a.utiful hair that I received after even just a rollerset, were not duplicated on my sister or neice or a few other sisters/dominicans/hondurans/nigerians/costa ricans whose relaxed hair texture was a bit coarser.  They were very disappointed with their results and eventually stopped going.  And not ONE of them was natural, either.

I've had great experiences at Dominican salons and I frequent one, now.  But after reading this entire thread (please don't post anymore, op, just go to the courthouse, already) and reflecting on my own experiences, I wouldn't suggest 4b, 4c or 4z hair types frequent those salons for the famed Dominican Blow Out.  You will not be pleased and you may be soooo pissed, you'll wanna sue.


----------



## laurend (May 20, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you, OP. But I agree with a lot of the posters, here. Dominican blowouts (well the nice, swangin' Dominican blowouts) are not gonna be achieved with all hair types.
> 
> I raved about my stylist years ago (when I was relaxed) and I sent 5 gazillion Houstonians to this salon based on my hair alone, she ended up getting a newer, larger salon, because she had soo many clients, okay?
> 
> ...


 



  Thank you.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 20, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> No they cant. That's why we have laws and courts and judges. u cant call urself a dentist and operate on people illegally. You cant open a massage palor and massage people illegally. You can't open a salon and blow dry people's hair to pieces illegally. Thats why we have a justice system.



I think what she is saying is that just because a stylist passes the board and gets a piece of paper doesn't mean they are performing quality services. Shoot, I know plenty of dummies with a college degree (lol). A salon is a business. They are concerned with volume-how many people they move in and out = $$$. They aren't that concerned with maintaining the health of your hair. Yes, they are to some degree, but for the most part, they just want our duckets. It is what it is.


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (May 20, 2010)

As far as people saying the Stylist didnt tell her the expectations or told her they don't expect to get her hair straight ahead of time--you have to remember that OP stopped the services and wouldnt let them flat iron (thankfully OP didn't let them finish and continue to use too much heat because it would have been worse)...so if they did flat iron, it _may have_ *looked* better, but she would've still had damage....and you KNOW once they go to court they are going to mention that you didn't let them finish--not saying you should have let them finish.

*"We don't really support eachother as much. A Dominican hairdresser severely damages virgin african hair that has never been heat damaged in 7 yrs and fellow african blood related sisters tell her she deserved it and needs to move on."*

I don't feel as though we are a "slave to the world"...would you still be suing if it were a black stylist and not Dominican? This is sooo not about race and how we don't support each other and how other races are taking over our businesses. You chose to go to a Dominican salon and not support an AA salon. Not trying to start anything...just mentioning. For us to be supportive of our "african blood related sisters", doesn't mean we have to agree with you.
This has happened to several people on this board (myself included)- in fact, someone just started a heat damage thread which is amazing. 

I think this thread--even though turned into something else would help because now it will help think outside the box on the case. Plus this gives other people who have had a similar situation to get a little insight.


----------



## bellebebe (May 20, 2010)

I had a terrible blow out too once. I never got it done again. The stylist ripped my junk, she took out soo much hair :-( it hurts just thinking of it. I had to learn my lesson the hard way.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 20, 2010)

laurend said:


> [/B]
> 
> She might have thought your hair could take it.  My girlfriend goes to the Egyptians every two weeks and no problems but moi, it ain't happening.  Anyway, call your lawyer and stop complaining here and lie about you knew the risks.



Lauren what do you mean by the bolded?


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 20, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> Good. So if you go to a highly trained pharmacist for back pain medication, and they give you medication that is fatal for blacks, and you get paralyzed, will you also say *"They did what you asked them to do....they  gave you back pain medication"*?
> c'mon.



I love my hair. I really, really do. But the whole physical health v. fried hair comparison is a bit over the top in my opinion 

Hair will grow back and 5 years from now you may never step back into a Dominican salon but you will have a rockin' fro. Health has more long term effects. Temporary v. long term consequences have different ramifications. 

That being said, I'd be mad as all get out, cry and might consider suing.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 20, 2010)

i think she means to lie and act like she didn't know she was risking heat damage when she went.  thats what i got out of it anyways.



Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Lauren what do you mean by the bolded?


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 20, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> I love my hair. I really, really do. But the whole physical health v. fried hair comparison is a bit over the top in my opinion
> 
> Hair will grow back and 5 years from now you may never step back into a Dominican salon but you will have a rockin' fro. Health has more long term effects. Temporary v. long term consequences have different ramifications.
> 
> That being said, I'd be mad as all get out, cry and might consider suing.




I agree. It was a horrible analogy.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 20, 2010)

FYI, 

Here's a clip from Judge Judy about a woman who sued because her hair broke off due to a weave. Her damage was SERIOUS.  It might be useful. 

You can skip to 3 minutes into the video. 

Basically, Judge Judy told the plaintiff that she should have spoken up if she felt that weave was being sewn on too tightly. She gave her a few dollars for the wig she had to buy and other stuff, but the the woman did not get the compensation for pain and suffering she was seeking.


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 20, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> FYI,
> 
> Here's a clip from Judge Judy about a woman who sued because her hair broke off due to a weave. Her damage was SERIOUS.  It might be useful.
> 
> ...



Interesting video.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 21, 2010)

FlawedBeauty said:


> i think she means to lie and act like she didn't know she was risking heat damage when she went. thats what i got out of it anyways.


 
Oh, ok 

Thanks FB


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 21, 2010)

OP, I'm sorry about your hair. But I think this is a funny thing, because I actually think you could make a case for yourself in a court of law. But I don't think you have standing in LHCF Court, if that makes sense. As some ladies here have said, Dominican blowouts, much like anything pertaining to hair (from relaxers to coloring), are not for everyone. People with 4b+ hair can't expect to go into a salon and come out with swanging hair, without repercussions. 4b hair isn't made to be that straight, and when you force it to be, then there's a really high chance that you'll lose some of your texture. That's just how it is. And regardless of what she said about having 20+ years of experience, blah blah, girl...you should have known better. You're on LHCF, you know what it is! Sometimes, it doesn't matter how much experience people have, there are just some things that can't be done. Getting 4b hair to swang while keeping the texture pristine is one such thing. I mean...yes, she was nasty and mean to you, and yes...your hair looked tore up at the end. But even if she was nice to you and got your hair bone straight...it almost certainly would be damaged anyway. Most people on LHCF know this, which is probably why most people think that you don't have a case. I don't think people feel that you deserve it. Nobody deserves to have their hair work destroyed, because we all know what it is to try to grow hair. That ish is hard. But you just should have known better, is all. Attitude aside, even if she has 50 years of experience doing hair...she isn't Jesus. She can't perform the impossible, and it's not really fair to expect it of her.
    But in the real world, most people won't think like that. They'll think "Oh, she's a professional, this shouldn't have happened." So you just may win your case. If you do go through with it, good luck!



And some of ya'll in here are just too much.

Sitting in a garage and telling people that you are a car?  
Accusing others of rejoicing over OP's heat damage? 
Suggesting that OP lie to a JUDGE? In a court of LAW? And she's the one suing?  (Which wouldn't work, because she brought her own heat protectant and fully insisted that it be used. Quite obviously, she knew the risks concerning heat damage.) Even if you were a shoo-in to win, a judge will throw your case out with the swiftness for lying.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 21, 2010)

kmn1980 said:


> Wow. This thread has really jumped the shark, lol.




Jumped the shark, fell into the water, now OP and Jaws are circling around like prize fighters waiting for the opponent to make a move.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 21, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> FYI,
> 
> Here's a clip from Judge Judy about a woman who sued because her hair broke off due to a weave. Her damage was SERIOUS.  It might be useful.
> 
> ...



This court case is not a representation of anything CLOSE to what I went through.

I *spoke up *and she insisted that it was gonna be *impossible* for her to give me heat damage, that she is a professional, experienced, that I should stop acting like I know too much because I am not the one who is the stylist! I kept threatening to leave MANY times but I couldnt cuz ma mom was there also getting her hair done and was supporting the stylist, and thought i was being extremely rude and disrespectful; also the stylist kept dragging me down the chair and telling my mom, dang your daughter is too hard headed, etc.

Well I don't know about you guys saying oh you shoulda just walked out but YES I TRIED TO numerous times. But I was raised in an extremely strict home, you cannot just walk out of your parent like that. My mom was exremely embarrased by my behavior so some of you keep not understanding the fact that I was really quite stuck on that day. 

When I went home she yelled at me; it was my birthday and she wanted me to do my hair and she thought I was being ungrateful and not appreciating the stylist by "not letting her do her job". When I told her my hair is severly damaged and the stylist is a crook, she yelled at me viciously and told me I was such a stuck up child! Why do you think when I went back the next day to confront the woman about the damages, I went with *MY DAD*??


----------



## Vintageglam (May 21, 2010)

OP the real people you should be trying to convince are not on LHCF, please save your energy for the small claims court and the real culprit.

Good luck


----------



## whitedaisez (May 21, 2010)

I am. But that doesn't mean I shouldn't be part of the discussions. I opened this thread to discuss, and discuss we shall


----------



## Vintageglam (May 21, 2010)

^^^ That's cool we can discuss but the arguments are now becoming circular and i feel this maybe counterproductive to your judgment esp in deciding a course of action.  At the end of the day LHCF cannot bring you the justice you deserve.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 21, 2010)

I didn't come here for justice, I came here for comfort. I deserve that the most.


----------



## DeepBluSea (May 21, 2010)

OP How old are you?  And how does your mom feel know that she can see your hair was damaged?


----------



## jshor09 (May 21, 2010)

Hugs to you op.  Baby your hair and it will turn around in no time.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 21, 2010)

DeepBluSea said:


> OP How old are you?  And how does your mom feel know that she can see your hair was damaged?



In my culture, your parents will always parent you till death. That's how it works. It doesn't matter how old you are. If I was 50 years old, I cannot walk out on my 85 yr old mother. Thats just how it is; you're just raised to behave that way.


----------



## brebre928 (May 21, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> *Sashelvis Hair Salon*
> 
> 301-588-1669
> 938 Wayne Ave, Silver Spring, MD 20910


 

OMG! NOOOOOOOO!!!! Not that place!!! Did you do your research first about this salon??? I read reviews about this place when I was searching for a Dominican Salon, if you go to round brushhair.com you will see that they have gotten some pretty BAD reviews. click the link: http://dominicanhaircare.com/salons/phpGoogleStoreLocator-comments.php?id=110

 baby your hair and it will be back to the way it was before in no time


----------



## briana87 (May 21, 2010)

I really want to add something useful to this thread but I feel that

a. What I say will be taken the wrong way, I will get "e-yelled" at, and have to force myself to stick to the OT threads

2. A lot of what I want to say has already been said

and d. This thread is kinda making me dizzy because it seems like it keeps going in circles.

Now before I get chased away with pitchforks and torches: good luck OP with whatever decision you choose.

I'm outtie


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 21, 2010)

bayougirl318 said:


> I really want to add something useful to this thread but I feel that
> 
> a. What I say will be taken the wrong way, I will get "e-yelled" at, and have to force myself to stick to the OT threads
> 
> ...



LOL.
If that stuff doesn't happen to you in this thread, it's gonna happen somewhere else. It's inevitable....forget thug life. They need to start calling it LHCF life. 
Best exercise that $6.50 and speak your mind.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 21, 2010)

What in de hayl?????


----------



## galleta31 (May 21, 2010)

The *same* thing happened to my sister.  She has natural hair and got a Dominican blowout.  When I saw her I was shocked because it looked like she had a relaxer.  I knew something was definitely wrong because I've never seen natural hair look or feel that straight.  When she washed her hair, the curls were gone, just like yours.  It's as if they physically relaxed the hair.   I have no idea how people who get dominican blowouts regularly have any hair.


----------



## briana87 (May 21, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> LOL.
> If that stuff doesn't happen to you in this thread, it's gonna happen somewhere else. It's inevitable....*forget thug life. They need to start calling it LHCF life*.
> Best exercise that $6.50 and speak your mind.


----------



## caribgirl (May 21, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> I didn't come here for justice, I came here for comfort. I deserve that the most.



My LHCF sisters will definitely comfort you but will also give you their opinion which you may not like, want to read or even find comforting . We all love our hair and I doubt truly anyone here is happy that this happened to you despite their disagreement with your actions and/or comments.

I am sorry that this happened and I wish you the best in whatever you decide to do .


----------



## QueenTiffany (May 21, 2010)

This sounds depressing - the stylist is verbally abusing you and your mom placed the blame on YOUR shoulders - good grief - my mom can speak her mind about me but let someone ELSE try and cop an attitude and she'll be ready to put them in their place ESPECIALLY if I was paying them for a service. I understand that you were raised a certain way but this may have been one of those occasions where you should've put your feelings first. I'm sure the VERY first time the stylist said something out of pocket, your instinct told you to get up and leave but your upbringing told you to stay there with your mom. If you had to do it all over again, would you still stay? Either way, your mom wouldn't have been pleased with you (which is unfair, IMO) and I believe she might as well be displeased and you still have all of your hair intact! 

And you know, I understand that it's tough to gain respect if you were raised in a strict home but I hope you know that your needs and desires are just as valid as your mother's. If SHE, nor the stylist, didn't care about the health of your hair, that's fine but they aren't the ones who have to deal with the outcome - you do! 
And I doubt all this pain and anguish that you're experiencing was worth not getting up the very same SECOND that stylist copped an attitude - eventually you ended the services, but if you had've ended them earlier - yes, your mom would've been angry but your hair would still be in perfect condition. I'm not sure how old you are or if you still reside with your parents, but it's not right that you were concerned so much about her reaction that you felt it was better to go back and forth with the stylist rather than tell her to get her grubby hands out of your head. Again, good luck, OP, and happy belated birthday! I'm really sorry this happened and I hope that your mom comes around and sees that you weren't to blame. 



whitedaisez said:


> This court case is not a representation of anything CLOSE to what I went through.
> 
> I *spoke up *and she insisted that it was gonna be *impossible* for her to give me heat damage, that she is a professional, experienced, that I should stop acting like I know too much because I am not the one who is the stylist! I kept threatening to leave MANY times but I couldnt cuz ma mom was there also getting her hair done and was supporting the stylist, and thought i was being extremely rude and disrespectful; also the stylist kept dragging me down the chair and telling my mom, dang your daughter is too hard headed, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitedaisez (May 21, 2010)

QueenTiffany said:


> * If you had to do it all over again, would you still stay?* Either way, your mom wouldn't have been pleased with you (which is unfair, IMO) and I believe she might as well be displeased and you still have all of your hair intact!
> *I hope that your mom comes around and sees that you weren't to blame.*



No I wouldn't have stayed.
Yes, she finally came around. Thanks.


----------



## laurend (May 21, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> OP, I'm sorry about your hair. But I think this is a funny thing, because I actually think you could make a case for yourself in a court of law. But I don't think you have standing in LHCF Court, if that makes sense. As some ladies here have said, Dominican blowouts, much like anything pertaining to hair (from relaxers to coloring), are not for everyone. People with 4b+ hair can't expect to go into a salon and come out with swanging hair, without repercussions. 4b hair isn't made to be that straight, and when you force it to be, then there's a really high chance that you'll lose some of your texture. That's just how it is. And regardless of what she said about having 20+ years of experience, blah blah, girl...you should have known better. You're on LHCF, you know what it is! Sometimes, it doesn't matter how much experience people have, there are just some things that can't be done. Getting 4b hair to swang while keeping the texture pristine is one such thing. I mean...yes, she was nasty and mean to you, and yes...your hair looked tore up at the end. But even if she was nice to you and got your hair bone straight...it almost certainly would be damaged anyway. Most people on LHCF know this, which is probably why most people think that you don't have a case. I don't think people feel that you deserve it. Nobody deserves to have their hair work destroyed, because we all know what it is to try to grow hair. That ish is hard. But you just should have known better, is all. Attitude aside, even if she has 50 years of experience doing hair...she isn't Jesus. She can't perform the impossible, and it's not really fair to expect it of her.
> But in the real world, most people won't think like that. They'll think "Oh, she's a professional, this shouldn't have happened." So you just may win your case. If you do go through with it, good luck!
> 
> 
> ...


 
What I 'm saying, if she goes before the judge and says she new the risks-her words- the judge my not be as sympathetic.  Question for the OP, did you not understand the full consequence of getting your hair done like that? Have you called a lawyer? I invite you over to the heat damage support thread.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 21, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Sitting in a garage and telling people that you are a car?





So if I hold on to a steering wheel I won't turn into a car? LOL


----------



## whitedaisez (May 21, 2010)

laurend said:


> What I 'm saying, if she goes before the judge and says she new the risks-her words- the judge my not be as sympathetic.  Question for the OP,* did you not understand the full consequence of getting your hair done like that? Have you called a lawyer?* I invite you over to the heat damage support thread.



No. I have blow dried my hair before and have *never* had heat damage. Even when I newly went natural at 13, I used heat without protection and my hair didn't look like it did now. So *no*, I did not know the consequence especially since I _thought_ I was going to a professional.

I dont need a lawyer to go to small claims court so no, I have not called one.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 21, 2010)

Cmon now.  You have been a member here for how long?? and possibly a lurker before that.  You can't tell me you didn't know what a dominican blow out consisted of, and how they over do it on the heat.  AGAIN, not that this is your fault, but I think the posters are getting more annoyed with the fact that you are acting like you didn't know this type of damage was a very real possiblity when getting this kind of service.  Which is why there is so much back and forth.  I believe there is a big difference between a professional grade dryer and a regular one as well.



whitedaisez said:


> No. I have blow dried my hair before and have *never* had heat damage. Even when I newly went natural at 13, I used heat without protection and my hair didn't look like it did now. So *no*, I did not know the consequence especially since I _thought_ I was going to a professional.
> 
> I dont need a lawyer to go to small claims court so no, I have not called one.


----------



## lovenharmony (May 21, 2010)

Pamulet said:


> I never post but I had to chime in on this. OP, I think you are focusing on the wrong aspect of what happened to your hair. From your original pictures, your hair was a lot thicker compared to what happened after the salon visit. It looks as if she ripped your hair out trying to blow dry it. That is your case, not the heat damage. Heat damage just means the bonds of your hair were altered by excessive heat. You can try protein treatments or other methods but that is about it. Now the severity of how much hair you lost is a different matter. A professional should know the proper techniques to blow dry hair with minimal shedding. It seems to me that they didn't give a crap about saving your hair so much as just getting it straight. You can plead damage to your hair follicles as you are not guaranteed that every follicle will grow hair from it again. Someone else said it correctly - a Professional should know what they are doing. We need to stop making excuses for people we go to who jack our hair up. When one pays for a service, it is our right to get what we ask for. Remember in business, the customer is always right.
> 
> As for the other people who responded, you do not need a lawyer for small claims court; you can consult with one to see the strength of your case if you want. Court may require missing a day of work and a fee but if you feel so strongly, it is worth it in my opinion. Also follow through with the Better Business Bureau as it will help others in the long run. We live in a very litigous society - you can take a person to court for almost anything. You may not win, but it is your right. Plus it now becomes Public Record and if it happens to someone else, they have a stronger case.


 
You should post more often!  Great post...I agree with everything you said. OP, you deserve to have your voice heard whether or not you win the case. People are so quick to say it's not worth it, but for your peace of mind I say seek justice! People get trampled on everyday and say nothing. People get raped and keep quiet, get abused, get taken advantage of, and many are told that they can't do anything about it so they should just leave it alone and move on...the damage was done. All the while their emotions on the matter haunt them for the rest of their life! People can sue for mental anguish alone and it's clear that this situation that went down at the salon was traumatizing enough for her to do so. 

I feel your pain....I went through a similar situation, but my hair woes was shared on a global level. I was a victim of the Rio "natural" relaxer system that was shown in an infomercial in the early 90s. I ended up getting thin, lifeless hair which eventually fell out. I didn't have to go to court since anyone who purchased it was guaranteed monetary compensation, but I wish I did have my day in court just so that I would have the opprtunity to vent my feelings of the pain and embarrassment it caused me to lose my hair. 

I wish you all of the luck in seeking the justice you deserve. Much blessings to you.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 21, 2010)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Cmon now.  You have been a member here for how long?? and possibly a lurker before that.  *You can't tell me you didn't know what a dominican blow out consisted of*, and how they over do it on the heat.  AGAIN, not that this is your fault, but I think the posters are getting more annoyed with the fact that you are acting like you didn't know this type of damage was a very real possiblity when getting this kind of service.  Which is why there is so much back and forth.  I believe there is a big difference between a professional grade dryer and a regular one as well.



I know what it consisted of which is why I went there to tell them how I wanted my hair handled. You are acting like I went in there *wanting* to come out with permanently straight hair. I have never in my life had heat damage even in the years I did not take care of my hair as a natural. Those that want to be annoyed can go ahead and suite themselves. This is a forum for closure, nobody should be getting annoyed about anything. We aren't on personal terms here.


----------



## Charz (May 21, 2010)

Man if I was a stylist I would have people sign release forms for blowouts, relaxers and permanent dye. Because it is not worth all of this. 

There is a risk of heat damage when using heat. Sometimes you win and sometimes you lose but you can always learn from it.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 21, 2010)

I'm not acting like anything.  Aside from all the legal blee-blah, how is ur hair doing?  Have you done some hardcore protiens to try and help it out a bit??   Have you managed to get it to snap back at all?



whitedaisez said:


> I know what it consisted of which is why I went there to tell them how I wanted my hair handled. You are acting like I went in there *wanting* to come out with permanently straight hair. I have never in my life had heat damage even in the years I did not take care of my hair as a natural. Those that want to be annoyed can go ahead and suite themselves. This is a forum for closure, nobody should be getting annoyed about anything. We aren't on personal terms here.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 21, 2010)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I'm not acting like anything.  Aside from all the legal blee-blah, how is ur hair doing?  Have you done some hardcore protiens to try and help it out a bit??   Have you managed to get it to snap back at all?



I have used the aphogee 2 min reconstructor and the roux mendex. My hair seems to be doing fine strength-wise but its still pretty straight.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 21, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> I have used the aphogee 2 min reconstructor and the roux mendex. My hair seems to be doing fine strength-wise but its still pretty straight.


Do a hardcore Aphogee treatment.


----------



## tbaby_8 (May 21, 2010)

I know this may not apply to your situation OP, but I just wanted to say that I am a lic. Stylist and what she did was wrong in terms of the rude comments and probably her technique.  I am not sure because I wasn't there.  I say go and speak to a lawyer and see if you have a case.  If anything you should have not paid for the service and walked out.  

I once had a client that asked to have her hair cut.  I cut the back and she liked it; however she also asked me to cut her bang.  She showed me a picture of how she wanted them cut and I cut it exactly like that.  She looked at them in the mirror and asked for them to be a little shorter.  I complied and cut them shorter.  She again asked me to cut them shorter.  I did.  2 more times she asked me to cut them shorter.  I recommended not to cut, but she asked again. (the customer is always right, huh?)  Well I cut them, this time she starts to cry and tells me they are too short.  I had to call my manager over and she tried to accomadate the young lady.  Needless to say she left without paying for her hair cut because *SHE *told me to cut her bangs too short against my reccomendation.  I say this is try and see, you may win, you may not.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 21, 2010)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Do a hardcore Aphogee treatment.


 
And be sure to follow it up with moisture


----------



## tbaby_8 (May 21, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Man if I was a stylist I would have people sign release forms for blowouts, relaxers and permanent dye. Because it is not worth all of this.
> 
> There is a risk of heat damage when using heat. Sometimes you win and sometimes you lose but you can always learn from it.


 

Where I work, we have clients to sign a release form for chemical services.  This allows us not be held accountable for if we recommend not to get the service and the customer still insist.  Unfortunately, we don't use it for the basic stuff unless we feel we really have too.


----------



## Silkycoils (May 21, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> *These are the things those who claim to be licensed certified professionals should have expertise in. That is why they pass beauty school.* I already went in there with healthy hair and I have the pictures to prove it. If she truly is experienced and certified, which she needs to prove to the court, she should know how 4b hair looks/behaves when it is heat damaged, especially when its completely virgin and healthy; and should know from experience how best to deal with it.
> 
> She should have had full knowledge of what she was doing and she should have taken full responsibility I confronted her with the damages. If she was incapable of handling my hair, she shouldn't have literally tried to fight/wrestle me down to the chair to do my hair.
> 
> Hmmm, lemme see them give a white girl a bad hair color and dats gonna be the last day they touched another head with color!



Hey.  I'm sorry you experienced such damage . . . I've been there and know it sucks.  I bolded your above comment however b/c I think it speaks to a level of entitlement folks have when getting services.  YES, there is a standard of care that is to rightfully be expected, but sometimes ish happens.  Attorneys are licensed, but they don't win every case.  Doctors are licensed, but patients still die.  She may very well have over 20 years of experience w/natural hair . . . Dominican 3A/B/C hair or the like.  We all know that 4a/4b hair is THE most fragile, as well as predominant hair type among African American women and folks STILL be ****** it up.  She sounds rude and unprofessional and again, I'm sorry you had to experience this, but to try and sue . . . erplexed I would liken that to going to a "Becky" stylist and getting mad b/c she messed up my "quickweave".  *big hug*


----------



## curlydrea (May 21, 2010)

Wow... What i suggest u do mean-while is just really keep babying and deep conditioning your hair... because sometimes the hair will revert back.. But act fast! 
Good Luck!


----------



## whitedaisez (May 21, 2010)

tbaby_8 said:


> I know this may not apply to your situation OP, but I just wanted to say that I am a lic. Stylist and what she did was wrong in terms of the rude comments and probably her technique. * I am not sure because I wasn't there.*  I say go and speak to a lawyer and see if you have a case.  If anything you should have not paid for the service and walked out.
> 
> I once had a client that asked to have her hair cut.  I cut the back and she liked it; however she also asked me to cut her bang.  She showed me a picture of how she wanted them cut and I cut it exactly like that.  She looked at them in the mirror and asked for them to be a little shorter.  I complied and cut them shorter.  She again asked me to cut them shorter.  I did.  2 more times she asked me to cut them shorter.  I recommended not to cut, but she asked again. (the customer is always right, huh?)  Well I cut them, this time she starts to cry and tells me they are too short.  I had to call my manager over and she tried to accomadate the young lady.  Needless to say she left without paying for her hair cut because SHE told me to cut her bangs too short against my reccomendation.  I say this is try and see, you may win, you may not.



You probably didn't read my whole post and part 1. Please do so you can know what happened.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 21, 2010)

Silkycoils said:


> Hey.  I'm sorry you experienced such damage . . . I've been there and know it sucks.  I bolded your above comment however b/c I think *it speaks to a level of entitlement folks have when getting services*.  YES, there is a standard of care that is to rightfully be expected, but sometimes ish happens.  Attorneys are licensed, but they don't win every case.  Doctors are licensed, but patients still die.  She may very well have over 20 years of experience w/natural hair . . . Dominican 3A/B/C hair or the like.  We all know that 4a/4b hair is THE most fragile, as well as predominant hair type among African American women and folks STILL be ****** it up.  She sounds rude and unprofessional and again, I'm sorry you had to experience this, but to try and sue . . . erplexed I would liken that to going to a "Becky" stylist and getting mad b/c she messed up my "quickweave".  *big hug*



I didn't say that as a way of displaying my entitlement for services or expecting everyone to be perfect. I said that to show that because they are licensed, they are even more *liable* for *major* damages accrued.


----------



## kmn1980 (May 21, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Man if I was a stylist I would have people sign release forms for blowouts, relaxers and permanent dye. Because it is not worth all of this.



ITA. Every other profession does it so I don't know why full disclosure isn't a part of the hair styling industry.  Especially since some "beauty" procedures have the ability to affect a person at the same level a medical procedure can.


----------



## manter26 (May 21, 2010)

OP my only suggestion would be to stop wasting your time in this thread. You don't want to be irrate in court. At the end of the day, nothing said on this thread matters. 

I'm going to add my 2 cents anyway. No one should get a service and expect to have their hair almost burned off. OP has SERIOUS heat damage. That is to be expected over continued high heat, but 1 service should not have you looking like that. Dominicans are black, white and everything in between. And YES, people from DR have type 4 hair. 

My sister and I had blowouts done at a salon recognized nationally for their services. We 
both have type 4 (mine A, hers B). Our hair was blow out with a setting lotion, the flat ironed with one or two spritzs of heat protectant. Our hair fully reverted the next wash. Neither of us have "silky" textures or any other excuse for easy to straighten hair. Blowouts can be done properly on type 4 hair, in this case it was not.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 22, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> This court case is not a representation of anything CLOSE to what I went through.
> 
> I *spoke up *and she insisted that it was gonna be *impossible* for her to give me heat damage, that she is a professional, experienced, that I should stop acting like I know too much because I am not the one who is the stylist! *I kept threatening to leave MANY times but I couldnt cuz ma mom was there also getting her hair done and was supporting the stylist, and thought i was being extremely rude and disrespectful; also the stylist kept dragging me down the chair and telling my mom, dang your daughter is too hard headed, etc.*
> 
> ...



i'm confused. you couldn't leave b/c of your mother? i'm not saying the stylist is off the hook but if you weren't being held hostage against your will *by the stylist* then your decision to stay was ultimately a choice. I know you felt "stuck" but it seems like you felt more threatened by you mom being upset with you than the stylist. i'd be mad about the heat damage, but i'd probably be angrier at my mom. just sayin'


----------



## Solitude (May 22, 2010)

whitedaisez said:


> *Sashelvis Hair Salon*
> 
> 301-588-1669
> 938 Wayne Ave,            Silver Spring,            MD             20910



Okay.......I just wanted to say that I've personally been to Sashelvis (when I was living in the DMV) - I went based on a recommendation. They did my hair very well. It was at the beginning of my healthy hair journey and the owner trimmed my hair and gave me a blowout. She didn't use excessive heat. I thought she trimmed too much, but looking back on it, my hair was damaged & she was just cutting off the damage, which is what I asked her to do.

I have two friends who go to this salon exclusively. One has MBL-length hair (relaxed) and it is extremely healthy. She gets a rollerset, has them blow out the roots, then put her hair in 4 big pincurls. I have another friend whose hair is *natural*. She has never had a relaxer. She cuts her hair between SL and APL for low-maintenance. They shampoo, blow-dry and flat iron her hair every 2 weeks. Again, it's very healthy with blunt ends and she loves the salon. She has a disability and they accommodate her as well. 

I've seen mixed reviews on this salon, but from personal experience, it's not a bad salon. I lived closer to Adam's Morgan so I started going to Judith's and Giovanni. 

OP, I'm only a lowly law student, so I can't give any legal advice. As a layperson, it sounds like you don't have a case. Like Lexi said, if everyone could sue for heat damage, we would all be rich. But, it doesn't hurt to contact a lawyer.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 22, 2010)

How can anyone who subjects themselves to this below and not know that they risk possible heat damage?  Just look at the lengths below that have to be gone through to get that fresh relaxer/ perm press look on type 4 hair.  Also lets not forget the damage to our scalp from all the heat and possible traction/ follicle damage.

http://adventuresofakinkycurly.blogspot.com/2010/05/dominican-blow-out.html

In all honesty I believe that the same results could be achieved more safely on type 4 hair at home by washing, dc'ing, applying a leave in and heat protectant and then blow-drying on *cool *to stretch the hair and then flat-ironing at 370 -380 degrees MAX using the comb chase method.

Just something that we type 4's need to think about.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 22, 2010)

^ PR, I've seen this video before and this is typical of what happens in a Dominican salon.  I think this lady's hair turned out very well, personally.  She had a nice head of full, thick hair to work with.  Loved it.

When I go, i have my hair already washed, dc'ed and lightly blown out (making sure i have stretched and detangled my hair thoroughly) with heat protectant and SMB ( i do not get a rollerset), they just follow-up with another blow dry( i learned this through trial and error, because one stylist was being kinda rough and i felt i could be losing hair).  When they are done blow drying my hair, i really don't need a flat iron, to be honest.  But I like the added sheen and just knowing my hair is super straight.

I hate to say it, but it's kinda like 'pick the lesser of two evils...'

I still think this is safer on the hair than getting a relaxer, but that's just me.  

I went to a *sista *and she was even rougher on my hair than the Dominicans ('Girrrrl, you shole got a lot o' hair'  it was like she had a vendetta against my hair - Dang, what did it do to you, Lady?), and she pressed my hair.  It didn't look any better, took longer, hurt and I feel I lost  alotta of hair.  

When I asked her could she help me get to waistlength, she almost fell over - "What you gone do with all that hair, that's reeeaaal long?  Oooh..."  She was visibly shaken and couldn't even IMAGINE it.  

I asked the same questions of my Domini stylist and she said, "Sure, Mami, no problem, you have beautiful hair."  

;^{    That was it for me. 

So whenever I want my hair straightened and i don't want to do it myself, I go to a Dominisalon.


----------



## Valerie (May 22, 2010)

I am very sorry what happened to your hair, that is why I don't go to any hairdressers, even my colour treatments, I do them myself, even though I have been to Aveda school, where they coloured my hair in sections.  Your hair is very delicate, because it has such a coarse appearance, people treat it very badly. I went to a hair dresser and she treated my hair very badly, I suggest protein treatments, Mega Tek and OCT if you can use them, henna treatments, deep moisturising treatments, aloe vera and castor oil, coconut oil, also try using amla and Brahmi powders or oil, tea rinses, black tea or horsetail, rosemary, marshmallow, nettle, go to the health shop, get some Kombu seaweed and put boiling water over it leave over night and pour into your hair.  I know some people will say that it is only hair, but the point being, no-one likes to be progressing and you have to take three steps backward, also when you do blow dry your hair use heat protection, also get a maxiglide with a steam feature, so that your hair once it is straightened can every revert back to its curly state, speak to your hair, and it must go back to its curly state and you may not have to cut it.  Good luck, blessings and hugs.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 22, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> How can anyone who subjects themselves to this below and not know that they risk possible heat damage? http://adventuresofakinkycurly.blogspot.com/2010/05/dominican-blow-out.html


 
Wow..that blow dryer was smokin'. She is a tough girl because there is no way I wouldn't stop flinching through that whole blow dry process. I wonder if her hair reverted after this?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 22, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> When I go, i have my hair already washed, dc'ed and lightly blown out (making sure i have stretched and detangled my hair thoroughly) with heat protectant and SMB ( i do not get a rollerset), they just follow-up with another blow dry( i learned this through trial and error, because one stylist was being kinda rough and i felt i could be losing hair).  When they are done blow drying my hair, i really don't need a flat iron, to be honest.  But I like the added sheen and just knowing my hair is super straight.


I wish my salon would let me do this. They won't just blow dry your hair if you come in off the street without washing it and everything else first...they say it is to "protect themselves".

Like I said in part 1, my sister has 4b/cnapp hair and they were able to get her hair straight....they bantu knotted her hair instead of rollersetting it, but it still got straight and sleek. Your stylist just didn't know what she was doing, 20 years of experience or not. One thing's for sure -- if you take that snappy attitude you've displayed in this thread towards certain members with you, you'll surely win in court.


----------



## zora (May 22, 2010)

FlawedBeauty said:


> *Cmon now.  You have been a member here for how long?? and possibly a lurker before that.  You can't tell me you didn't know what a dominican blow out consisted of, and how they over do it on the heat.*  AGAIN, not that this is your fault, but *I think the posters are getting more annoyed with the fact that you are acting like you didn't know this type of damage was a very real possiblity when getting this kind of service.*  Which is why there is so much back and forth.  I believe there is a big difference between a professional grade dryer and a regular one as well.



Seriously, why do some folks think that people have NOTHING better to do than read each and every thread on this site.  I've been a member for a looong time and there are things I never catch on to because it either doesn't interest me or I'm living life and don't have time to come on the threads.

As for the risks of dominican blowdrying, there are so many variables involved in getting heat damage:
*skill level of the stylist
*attitude/patience level of the stylist
*quality of tools used
*quality of the client's hair
*texture of client's hair
*the use (or lack of) on hair product

I'm sure there's even more that I'm not aware of.

Furthermore, my sis has full, strong 4b hair and has had her hair blowdryed by a dominican stylist in Harlem about 3-4 times and came out with swanging, relaxer looking straight hair.  There was no damage (at least to the naked eye) to her natural hair.  So, like I said it really depends.

BTW, the list of variables I listed above can relate to any service: relaxing, coloring, trimming, etc.  

So let's not act that the OP came in that day and thought to herself 'Today would be a great day to have my hair damaged'.  Every time you walk into a salon for just about _any_ service, there's a  potential for risk.

And that's why a large portion of the posters on this site are self-relaxers, self-trimmers and self-colorists.


----------



## january noir (May 22, 2010)

Sorry this happened.   

That's why I don't do DBs.  The technique is a disaster waiting to happen.
The high heat alone makes me give it the side-eye.  It's not for everybody.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 22, 2010)

zora said:


> *So let's not act that the OP came in that day and thought to herself 'Today would be a great day to have my hair damaged'.*  Every time you walk into a salon for just about _any_ service, there's a  potential for risk.
> 
> And that's why a large portion of the posters on this site are self-relaxers, self-trimmers and self-colorists.



I know right? Some people can be so rude.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 22, 2010)

LOLZ, so you're saying one has to read every thread here to know that intense heat on your head combined with constant yanking at your head with a brush could equal damage 

Oh yes, congratulations on having a life as well.   Please don't quote me and try to imply that i'm saying something i'm not.



zora said:


> Seriously, why do some folks think that people have NOTHING better to do than read each and every thread on this site. I've been a member for a looong time and there are things I never catch on to because it either doesn't interest me or I'm living life and don't have time to come on the threads.
> 
> As for the risks of dominican blowdrying, there are so many variables involved in getting heat damage:
> *skill level of the stylist
> ...


----------



## zora (May 22, 2010)

FlawedBeauty said:


> LOLZ, so you're saying one has to read every thread here to know that intense heat on your head combined with constant yanking at your head with a brush *could *equal damage
> 
> Oh yes, congratulations on having a life as well.   Please don't quote me and try to imply that i'm saying something i'm not.



I just came from a blowout with intense heat and someone yanking on my head and my hair is fine.  So clearly, some outcomes are good and some are bad, just like _any_ hair service.  So the 'she should've known better argument' doesn't fly. 

So what _are_ you saying?


----------



## kim1006 (Feb 12, 2011)

I too went to Sashelvis in Silver Spring once. My experience was horrible, also. Anna, who is one of the owners, was my stylist. I repeatedly told her I was keeping my hair one length and she purposely chopped off the front of my hair during what was supposed to be a small trim. Her daughter was in the salon and told her mom she was wrong. I posted a review on RoundBrushHair.com to warn others, but it was erased.erplexed


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, since someone bumped this.... OP how is your hair now?  Did a protein treatment help?


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 12, 2011)

I am sooo sorry that not only did this happened to you but it sounds like you felt you may not have gotten support when you came to vent on LHCF not to mention from your mother either... IT IS ABSOLUTELY NOT YOUR FAULT! What happened to you was do to ignorance and incompetence! I am just sooooo sorry for how you must have felt during your time of (Hair) loss. I know this was/is an emotional time for you-You and your hair will be just fine sweetie-keep your head up and stay positive! You are right to not blame yourself-don't ever do that!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks for reminding me OP not to get my hair straighten again.  i remember when that happened to me.  i was so hurt and upset.  i put a lot of trust into the person that did my hair.  i saw  her work before, but she was so rough with me.  my hair looked good when i left the shop, but i couldn't get my coils back for nothing or get rid of that burnt smell.  

i wonder how is your hair doing now?


----------



## Misshairdiva (Feb 13, 2011)

OP so sorry that happened to you. Not all Dominican Salons are rough and tuff. I have been getting blowouts WEEKLY for the last three years at a salon 45 minutes north of Silver Spring in Hagerstown,Md and my hair went from shoulder length to mbl in three years and its VERY healthy. The stylist is very gentle so I just think that the stylist that you got was just a bad stylist. Its not that blowouts are bad, its bad stylist!


----------



## carameldelight87 (Feb 13, 2011)

I know this is old, but I'd also like to see how the OP's hair is doing now. And I'd like to know if you ever sued the salon.

I think you would have a case if the stylist actually improperly blow dried your hair. The hardest part would be proving it. Essentially the salon could argue that you assumed the risk of heat damage when you chose to allow them to put direct heat on your hair. I know that's probably been said before but I just want you to know that you CAN sue, it just doesn't mean you'll win. 

Maybe if you establish that you were guaranteed that you would NOT incur heat damage, that would be a different situation. Or if you had video evidence of the stylist's improper technique. But it'll probably come down to he said/she said and I'm sure the stylist would find a boatload of "clients" who can attest to her expertise and professionalism.

Anyway, I think you learned a valuable lesson and a lot of other naturals have learned from you too. I'd suggest you try to hurt the salon by contacting the local news station or papers and spreading your experience to the masses. I'm sure the salon will be glad to work with you after some bad publicity. Good luck.


----------



## detroitdiva (Feb 13, 2011)

it is funny that this has been brought up again. My friend had the same thing happen to her about two months ago while visiting in DC. her girlfriend told her that this salon was all the crave and that she just had to get a db while visiting! She did and she had very similiar results that you had. Not everyone is qualified for doing hair, especially these dbs! to make a long story short, she took the lady to court and won $2700 in damages both emotional and physical. she was happy that she stood up for herself and was given her money back and then some. she said that the judge took one look at the before & after pics and clearly saw that this woman was not qualified. if you haven't sued yet, now is the time to do it! i believe that you will win! i know i would!


----------



## Beltrinicurls (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello!
Next time you (or anyone else on here) go to a Dominican salon MAKE SURE THEY ROLLER SET YOUR HAIR! If they want to blow dry your hair right after they wash and condition your hair, request to have your hair blow dried. If they won't do it. LEAVE the salon. 

This happened to me and my hair was damaged. Two years of carefully pampering and taking care of my hair went down the drain. Don't let their spanish fool you, they understand you. So tell them what YOU want.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 20, 2011)

manter26 said:


> OP my only suggestion would be to stop wasting your time in this thread. You don't want to be irrate in court. At the end of the day, nothing said on this thread matters.
> .



Actually it does.  I took my wedding planner to court after ranting about her on a wedding website and she printed my comments out all out of context and tried to use them against me in court.  She still lost, but I do think the judge was still a little prejudiced against me and didn't give me as large of a judgment as I wanted.  I'm wondering if this is Jaselvis (the remix)?  

I can tell you that in most Dominican salons, only one person is actually licensed and the rest of the people there are not properly trained.  If more people sued dominican salons for the damage they cause, they'd be out of business.  Their methods are a horrible way to take care of our hair.  Don't look at the customers on their way out (when all the damage has been straightened and flattened to look "healthy"  look at the hair of the regular customers (which is almost always busted up, pulled back) when they come in!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 21, 2011)

We should start reporting them to the health departments too because many of them are not in compliance.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 21, 2011)

Beltrinicurls said:


> Hello!
> Next time you (or anyone else on here) go to a Dominican salon MAKE SURE THEY ROLLER SET YOUR HAIR! If they want to blow dry your hair right after they wash and condition your hair, request to have your hair blow dried. If they won't do it. LEAVE the salon.
> 
> This happened to me and my hair was damaged. Two years of carefully pampering and taking care of my hair went down the drain. Don't let their spanish fool you, they understand you. So tell them what YOU want.



I wouldn't recommend this for naturals. They will RIP through your hair with that fine toothed comb.


----------



## Triniwegian (Jun 21, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened to you. The same thing happened to me about two years ago. Every chance I get I will dissuade anyone who is thinking about going to a Dominican salon, they literally fry your hair into submission.

I lost about 5" of hair, luckily I was able to nurse my hair back to health with a lot of protein treatments and moisture.

I am sure your hair will bounce back, just be patient and baby your hair with gentle hands.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 21, 2011)

Lovelylocs said:


> I wouldn't recommend this for naturals. They will RIP through your hair with that fine toothed comb.



I think being from the West Coast, I never knew anything about DB until I looked at a few videos on Youtube recently.  I was shocked how much heat was used from the blow dryer, ripping through the hair with fine tooth combs, all the pulling and tugging, etc that was done.  After all of that, a flat iron is still used.  What's the point of all that heated blow drying (and roller sets) in that case? I honestly cant see how any natural would agree to have that done.   No ma'am!


----------



## ladyviper (Jun 21, 2011)

Cherokee-n-Black  you need to start a thread about this  cause I want to know why you sued her... this sounds like a hot story...





Cherokee-n-Black said:


> Actually it does.  I took my wedding planner to court after ranting about her on a wedding website and she printed my comments out all out of context and tried to use them against me in court.  She still lost, but I do think the judge was still a little prejudiced against me and didn't give me as large of a judgment as I wanted.  I'm wondering if this is Jaselvis (the remix)?
> 
> I can tell you that in most Dominican salons, only one person is actually licensed and the rest of the people there are not properly trained.  If more people sued dominican salons for the damage they cause, they'd be out of business.  Their methods are a horrible way to take care of our hair.  Don't look at the customers on their way out (when all the damage has been straightened and flattened to look "healthy"  look at the hair of the regular customers (which is almost always busted up, pulled back) when they come in!


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 21, 2011)

The few times I come over into the hair forum,there seems to always be some drama about these Dominican salons and BW, I wonder if Black American salons screwed up this much would people remain loyal to them. Ridiculous.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 21, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> @Cherokee-n-Black you need to start a thread about this cause I want to know why you sued her... this sounds like a hot story...


 ladyviper - I would GLADLY tell this story to anyone who wants to hear (and yes, it's quite comical).  What forum should I post?  I post a jump, I just don't want to get in trouble for being off-topic! LOL


----------



## Solitude (Jun 21, 2011)

RossBoss said:


> The few times I come over into the hair forum,there seems to always be some drama about these Dominican salons and BW, I wonder if Black American salons screwed up this much would people remain loyal to them. Ridiculous.



RossBoss

This is an old thread. I've been to Dominican salons in 3 states and never had a bad experience. I went to one salon here in Houston where they were a little rough detangling, but my other dozens of experiences were good. 

The heat used by Dominican salons, in my experience, is not more than the blowfry and 450 degree flat iron in traditional AA salons. 

I'm personally not loyal to *any *salon. There are rant threads all over LHCF about traditional AA salons, African hair braiding shops, unlicensed home stylists, basically stylists in general....


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 21, 2011)

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> ladyviper - I would GLADLY tell this story to anyone who wants to hear (and yes, it's quite comical).  What forum should I post?  I post a jump, I just don't want to get in trouble for being off-topic! LOL



Either one will suffice. I'm interested, too!


----------



## ladyviper (Jun 21, 2011)

Lovelylocs Cherokee-n-Black

I'm laughing already because you are damn funny Cherokee-n-Black! I always enjoy your posts...so yes share girl shaaare!!!



Lovelylocs said:


> Either one will suffice. I'm interested, too!


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 21, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> @Lovelylocs @Cherokee-n-Black
> 
> I'm laughing already because you are damn funny Cherokee-n-Black! I always enjoy your posts...so yes share girl shaaare!!!


 
Oh lawd I wrote this epic post, and..something crazy happened and this thing deleted it! OK, Maybe that was the universe telling me it was too long. Two things you should know: One, I should have known something was wrong when she insisted on being paid in full prior to the day of the wedding, even though she was only providing day-of coordination and two, the whole reason I hired somebody to coordinate was to prevent what basically unfolds below:

OK, so short version. This "wedding planner" came on a recommendation of someone I trusted, but who had not worked with her before, only heard that she was good. I see why it was believable that this person actually knew how to plan a wedding, because she came off as professional and competent but here are the things she did wrong:

1) at the rehearsal, did not know which side was bride and which side was groom's.

2) did not know how many bridal party members we had and kept insisting we were one short. I had to explain it to her 3 times that there were an even number of males and females standing in front of her.

3) On the day of, ceremony started 45 minutes late, because an item that I forgot to bring needed to be on the altar--a fact she informed me of 15 minutes before start time (thank God I only lived 10 minutes away).

4) She miscued my music on both on the bridal entrance (music playing, no aisle runner brought down, no bride...uh...yeah) and our exit, which we exited to silence (well, people were clapping politely)

5) The venue's regular decorations were still up at the ceremony, so a potted geranium (red, dying) sits in the middle of my two column white orchid arrangements--in ALL the pics!

6) Lined up bridal party wrong for the introduction of Mr. and Mrs. for the first time in public at the reception.

7) Had the cake baker set the cake up in the hallway, after being told by said cake baker that the cake would need to be set up where it would be cut...um, yeah, that would not be the hallway...

8) No corsage for my mom, no boutonniere for dad. Now, we were able to fix the issue with my mom (my sisters did that, not the planner) and one of the bouttonieres broke. So my dad went without. I'm sorry, the father of the bride???? Not usher #2? The guy, walking the bride down the aisle, giving her away? No boutonniere?? OK...

9) The tablecloths on the reception tables were sloppy, dragging the ground, half-on, half off--looked like some ghetto fabulous church dinner.

Again, these are exactly the type of details that a wedding planner should be handling, but don't you know my friends and family had to fix (where the could) allll of this??? 

But now...allll of this, is not the reason I sued her. The reason I sued her is because when I followed up with her to find out what the [beep] happened, she told me "*The wedding is over so our business relationship is over too, and I have no intention of discussing this with you further."*

Oh...reeeeally?  

Well, my guess is she wishes she had just gone ahead and had that 20-minute phone call to explain it to me, instead of a two-day small claims court hearing to explain it to a judge. In court, she basically lied (which oddly made me feel good, because then I knew she had no excuse and I was really in the right and not just a bridezilla) and printed out some stuff I wrote on a message board in response to people telling me I wouldn't win because the courts won't take it seriously. 

She printed out the parts where I said it would be worth it just to drag her behind into court and deleted all the parts where I felt I had a valid claim, so she basically c&p'd what I wrote into a document to make it look like I was just trying to embarrass her. *In a real court, this never would have been admissible evidence (I'm a lawyer, by the way) but in small claims, it's whatever's clever.* 

In the end. I won. Not a lot, but between the cursing out I gave the girl, the judge finding in my favor, and just the general knowledge of her complete wackness...I felt vindicated...sort of. 

Soooo...to the OP, if you go this route, I do have some tips for how to be prepared and get your argument heard--and git yo' monay!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 21, 2011)

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> Oh lawd I wrote this epic post, and..something crazy happened and this thing deleted it! OK, Maybe that was the universe telling me it was too long. Two things you should know: One, I should have known something was wrong when she insisted on being paid in full prior to the day of the wedding, even though she was only providing day-of coordination and two, the whole reason I hired somebody to coordinate was to prevent what basically unfolds below:
> 
> OK, so short version. This "wedding planner" came on a recommendation of someone I trusted, but who had not worked with her before, only heard that she was good. I see why it was believable that this person actually knew how to plan a wedding, because she came off as professional and competent but here are the things she did wrong:
> 
> ...



  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Anne26 (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't think it's fair to assume everyone knows a DB gives this kind of damage. Specially only done once. I'm not very experienced with heat but I don't think this should be something "expected" after one treatment. Here where I live (Brazil) the same technique is used (I watched the video), but no rollerset. They clip the hair up and stretch with a round brush, it used to be all people did until flat irons were more popular. I don't know if it is "extremely" hot though, but it isn't done on cool/warm settings.

I think the professional should know with how much heat (and force) the client's hair can be treated safely. Once my (white) friend went for highlights and the stylist mentioned her hair couldn't take all over bleaching (she didn't even ask), that to me shows they can know if something is gonna totally ruin the client's hair. Knowing your hair is fine she should have started with lower heat.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 21, 2011)

Anne26 said:


> I think the professional should know with how much heat (and force) the client's hair can be treated safely. Once my (white) friend went for highlights and the stylist mentioned her hair couldn't take all over bleaching (she didn't even ask), that to me shows they can know if something is gonna totally ruin the client's hair. Knowing your hair is fine she should have started with lower heat.



Yeah the problem is that at a lot of these Dominican Salons the stylists don't assess your hair and/or give you a consultation before they begin working. They just dive right in.


----------



## smoothie696 (Jun 21, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> *Sashelvis Hair Salon*
> 
> 301-588-1669
> 938 Wayne Ave,            Silver Spring,            MD             20910



Wow really Anna did this to you???? She is the owner and the only manager i know of. I have been going to her for at least 10 years. She is usually really good. She is the only 1 I allow to do my hair everyone else is to rough. I started going to her when I was natural and she really helped me grow my hair out.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip051.htm

Sorry this happened OP


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 21, 2011)

^^^ I think she said someone else started it and the manager finished it.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 21, 2011)

What in thee heyall....


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 21, 2011)

Anne26 said:


> I don't think it's fair to assume everyone knows a DB gives this kind of damage. Specially only done once. I'm not very experienced with heat but I don't think this should be something "expected" after one treatment. Here where I live (Brazil) the same technique is used (I watched the video), but no rollerset. They clip the hair up and stretch with a round brush, it used to be all people did until flat irons were more popular. I don't know if it is "extremely" hot though, but it isn't done on cool/warm settings.
> 
> I think the professional should know with how much heat (and force) the client's hair can be treated safely. Once my (white) friend went for highlights and the stylist mentioned her hair couldn't take all over bleaching (she didn't even ask), that to me shows they can know if something is gonna totally ruin the client's hair. Knowing your hair is fine she should have started with lower heat.



I think it's more the case that MOST people don't realize how much damage a DB causes until it's too late (yes, I learned that one the hard way).  I think this was already mentioned, but most of these dominican stylists are not professionals.  They also have no interest in the health of your hair--only the look, which should be stick straight.  This is a hard lesson to learn, but it bears repeating.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened to you.  The only person I know who successfully sued anyone for their hair is Oprah Winfrey.

Let's focus on getting your hair back healthy.  Besides the protein treatments, use regrowth oil recipes.  You can find them here
http://hairrecipes.homestead.com/hairlossrecipes.html

For protein treatment, I use two egg yokes, one vitamin E capsule (clipped open and pour), 1 cup of my favorite conditioner, one table spoon of olive oil (jojoba is preferred), two or three tablespoons of green tea. Mix well, apply to my hair and put on a plastic cap. I usually leave it on for hours because I clean and do other things....

Next co-washing will probably be better than shampoo washing right now because soap tends to dry the hair out.  That is not what you need right now. Use leave-In conditioners. If your hair feels dry during the week, apply more leave-in conditioner.... Keeping your hair moisturized is the most important thing right now.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 22, 2011)

In case you wanted to see it .... Here is a video of Oprah Winfrey's Bad Hair Perm Experience long long ago...

http://www.oprah.com/style/Oprahs-Hair-Nightmare-Video

HHG


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Jun 23, 2011)

sorry to hear about this awful experience OP! with so much advice that was given, i am sure you can restore your hair back to health:


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 23, 2011)

Dom. blowouts are not good for naturals who want to keep their texture.  They use super high heat to get the hair strait. I'm sorry this happened to you because your hair definitely looks heat damaged. Remember professional blow dryers are hotter than the ones sold in the store.


----------

